# IUI Friends Part 20



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

and 


New Home lovelies and lovely news to start with too!!

H xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

[fly]YAY I AM FIRST[/fly]


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Sair - just popped on to read your FAB news!!!! So pleased for you both!!! & of course hoping this is the beginning of a roll for teachers & BFPs! 

Congratulations!!!! How on earth will you manage to teach on Monday?!!!  Not long til half term! 


Kelly - congrats to you on all your lovely follies - really hope it goes well for you this time.    


Manda - congratulations on the birth of Benjamin Michael - have you made him a special hat? 


Molly - glad to hear you so perky!  Really hope your sis manages - it will be such a huge boost to her confidence if she can.  Thanks for PM too - you are a top lady!  Have a lovely pampering session - no one deserves it more than you!  


Got to dash - pretending to do school work while DH plays footy - but been in bed reading the papers!!   

Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey all

Just a quickie as i'm off to Moomin's part of the world in a min (portsmouth)

Somehow (still not quite sure how!!  ) I've been roped into a 2 day yacht race from portsmouth to cowes in the isle of wight and back!!  It's all to do with work and i think we've been pulled in last min to make up the numbers..

Am a bit concerened as i;ve never been on a yacht let alone sailed one!! Well should be fun    Keep an eye on the news if there's a yacht adrift in the Solent or the channel (or the atlantic!! ) it's probably us..

Love to all 

Sailing Starr xx

ps if i see you Moom i'll give you a wave !! x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Starr - I will have a look out for you!!!  If I hear the Air Sea Resuce Helicopter go on a shout (based on the airfield next to us!) then I will panic!!

Have fun


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Hello ladies
Have been reading your posts all week but have been teary and wasn't up to typing anything. 
Hope you're all having good weekends. Isn't the sun a treat?

Sair
Massive congratulations on your BFP. 

Starr
Go for it girl.   love that zest for life. Sounds like an experience.

Kelly
Nice follie news. Fingers crossed for you.      


Molly
Good to hear you are going to have some "me time". Enjoy.    

Jess
Sundays are for staying in bed reading papers. Hope you've got a Cosmo as well?

Moomin
Thinking of you looking out for the helicopter. That made me laugh  

Me stuff
Resigned from my job last week (finish at Christmas) and have told most of my friends (but not my parents yet) that I'm going to NZ. 
Oscillating between feeling invincible and vulnerable.
DH acting like a real git, saying he wants to be on his own anyway. 

To all our BFPs someday, somehow...
Perky


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Friends

Starr - am so envious!  Hope the weather holds and you have a great time!  I can't really sail either but so long someone knows what to do I'm only too happy to help out.  You'll love it!  See you back here safe and sound I hope!!

Perkster - well done on the job front and making it real!  Hope everything falls into place ok and your parents won't be too heartbroken to have you leave them.  Sounds like DH is protecting himself... give it time...

Sair - hope all is well on  

Kel - thinking of you    

KJ - hope you've had a fabbie weekend and everyone was on their best behaviour  

Molly - special   to you as ever and hope you're feeling totally blissed out after your lovely girly time away. Also so pleased that sis is feeling strong enough to be on her own this time round. It must be a relief to see her improving slowly but surely with small steps   

Julie - miss you   How was the wedding?  Hope tiddlywinks conversation wasn't too tedious  

Moomin - two more weeks of work 

Jess - blissful - papers in bed on Sunday!  Hope you're ok gorgeous.  Any developments with getting some of your funding back??

Erica - good weekend in Dublin - I hope so?  Hoping good things for little Fred and that he's doin much better    I know what you mean - I always have a zillion things to ask you too    Thanks for asking about sisters latest results - everything appears to be fine she just has to monitor any changes and get back to them asap.  Phew!

Catwoman - hope your holiday was fabulous and you're feeling on top of the world now.  Also hope bosom stapling boss is treating you kindly!

Big apologies for those I've not mentioned... It's all a bit  here....  The upshot is that it looks like we're abandoning.... I've got a cyst... I should have listened to myself as I had a strange pain in that general area a couple of weeks ago and thought it could have been an appendicitis...  I know - I really should have known better than to go ahead but was keen to crack on and thought I was being a bit    My cycle has also been a bit crazy the last couple of months so am pretty sure this is what's behind it.  I have to go tomorrow for another scan - I had one today and it had grown at a huge rate of knots since Saturday and this is because it's sucked up all the Gonal F and goes some way to explain why I only have 3 others.  I think the clinic want to be sure that it's nothing more sinister.... but didn't want to worry me on the phone.  I only wish they had the same approach as the UK clinic - scan on day 2-3 to check there are no cysts to start with    Anway - what a drama.  I'm feeling remarkably ok about it now.  After Saturday's appointment I was pretty upset and I think I resigned myself to it then that we weren't going to be going ahead.  So my plan is to try the last frontier (about the only thing I haven't tried to get my cycle up to 28 days) with Chinese Herbs and Accupuncture in combination.  Onwards and upwards, Faith and Hope....

oh and also - a new nurse at the clinic today... How small a world is this... she's friends with our favourite nurse in the UK clinic    Gotta be a good sign!!

Loves
me xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh Holly I'm sorry to hear that,but its probably for the best,I had a cyst on all three of my cycles and look what happned,although I am sure its pretty common.

Hope you can get going again very soon,lots of love to you xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Just to let you know I have had a text message from Kelly, she says:

' Egg Collection went well, slept through it.  Got 4 eggs for themselves and 4 for the other lady, now going home for a sleep'

Kelly wishing you all the best for the all important phone call, take it easy.

Moomin
xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi all 

 *YAY YAY YAY!!! *  to sair    well done girl, all your little children in your class are going to be sooooo happy when they find out their teacher's having a  (not that you'll be telling them yet obviously)

Holly, so sorry you're having to abandon hun, feel all  on your behalf, why oh why doeas this have to so DIFFICULT!! you sound like you're coping v well with the disappointment, well done you    maybe its going to be 3rd time lucky for you after 2 false starts..

kelly  well done with your eggies, have a nice rest

camping trip went very well, helped along HUGELY by the fab weather. good job there was no wind as our pitch was on a hard dusty ground and couldnt get tents pegs in for our awning..we manged to streeeetch the guy ropes to some softer ground but the bottom of the awning was basically flying free! caleb was a star..poor thig had to be tied up ALOT but he coped really well and slept like a baby in his crate in the awning at night. if push had come to shove we could've had him on the floor of the camper in with us but he was good as gold, only barked a few times at passing snuffly things. our friends baby was really good too so i think we all had a good time, some stressy moments for all but on the whole a good experience..cannot begin to imagine what it would be like in the rain tho!! we finished off by driving to the sea at Lepe which was gorgeous, had a picnic and Caleb raced in and out of the sea chasing sticks and  he has actually learned to bring them back at last, thank good ness, thought he would never get the retrieve thang!

right gotta fly, going shopping with friend..I've a thing for childrens shoes, dont ask, just have, and so I'm going shopping for shoes for her little boy..I'm allowed to choose them  
laters

kj xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

Sair - Congratulations again chick  

KJ - Camping trip sounds just great! Sounds like Caleb had a good time to  

Kellydallard - Fab news from e/c. Good luck for your call tomorrow  

Holly - I am sorry you are facing having to abandon this cycle. I have replied to you on the other thread  

Sorry for not posting much girls, time is just vanishing at the moment.
Not much to report on the 2ww front. I have had a few cramps again today but i am trying not to let it scare me


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

Just a quickie as I can't stay on the computer for long.

Just wanted to say a massive congratulations to Sarah.    I'm so pleased it has worked for you.  Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy.

Lilly  fingers crossed for you too.  Hopefully Sarah has started off a run of BFPs   

Kelly - Glad to hear things went well with egg collection.  Lots of     for some lovely little embies.

Holly - so sorry you have had to abandon this time.  Hope you are okay and not too disappointed.

Big hellos to everyone else - Erica, Julie, Perky, KJ, Molly, Starr, Struthie, Jess, Catwoman and all the other girls - sorry this is so short.

No news from me really - facing up to fact I really do have to just get on with the next IVF go and trying to work out how to pay for it (although looking into possibility of NHS go)

Love to all, Rachel xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all, 

Well all your posotive vibes have done the trick !!!! 3 of the 4 eggs were mature and those 3 have fertilized!!!!!!!!! 

Transfer is Thursday.YIPEE!!!!! Got to call the clinic again tomorrow to make sure they have divided nicely!!

Lily-still thinking of you sweetie,hope your ok        

Holly-spooky about the new nurse  so sorry about your tx hunny,have you had your other scan yet?? really hoping that nasty cyst has calmed down babes  

Promise to catch up soon when I can bare to sit at the computer for longer!! 
Kellyx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Yay Kelly!  So pleased for you hunny -  and dividing vibes for you now! 

Holly - so sorry that your cycle looks like being cancelled sweetheart.  I can't believe how difficult it has been for you - so unfair.  If you can bear it, a castor oil pack is good for dispersing ovarian cysts (though a bit messy  ) was recommended to me by cranial osteopath a few years ago. Here's a link that might help if you are interested...
http://www.ovarian-cysts-pcos.com/castor-oil.html Really hope it comes together and that things will be looking up for you soon...  

Lily -        - hang in there, not long to go now.

Love to KJ, Julie, Jess, Starr, Erica, Jilly, Candy, Struthie, Rachel, Sair, Catwoman, Moomin, Shazia, Perky and anyone I've missed...
Molly


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Its been a looooong lonnnnng time since I have posted properly and I can only apologise. I do log on everyday though to catch up with all your news.

Kelly - wonderful news on the eggs, fingers crossed for good dividing. We got 8 eggs with our ivf so ur in good company  

Molly - so lovely to hear from you, how are you doing? Very good news about your sister, hope she continues to improve.   to you hun.

Sair - how you feeling? Still over the mon I am sure  

Jess hey sweetie how are the kids treating you? Is it year 1 you teach? Tobes has just gone into yr 1 and seems to be enjoying it, although its completely different to reception according to him its just "work, work, work"!!!    Like you I am desperate for half term as thats when baby's due - how convenient is that!!     

Holly - really sorry to hear about your cyst. Hope Molly's castor oil works and that its not too late so you can carry on. All these set backs only make us stronger and more determined. Love to you. One of the mums from school is from New Zealand and has just had her 4th child today by elective caesarean - Alexandra Grace - and they are moving back to NZ beginning of November. She is moving to Christchurch - is that where you are or nearby - sorry can't remember. xxx

Lilly - Tons of        for test day. Hoping for the best news!

Starr - hope u didn't sink hun!    

Erika hope you had a good weekend with your brother  

Jilly you still on holibobs? Or have you decided to stay?  

Perks - hope things are beginning to look up for you sweetie. xxx

Catwoman - where are you?   

Julie can't be too long til dragon disappears surely. How have you been coping with your choc ban? xxx

Love to all I have forgotten.

Well only six weeks left to go   although feels like decades! Finish work on 27th but only work 3 days a week so only 7 more days - hurrah. Just about started to get things organised here, have got all Toby's baby clothes down from the loft and washed the relevant ones. Forgotten how cute they are!
My sis had her baby 3 weeks ago - still no name, honestly they are ridiculous! - and will be seeing him this weekend as they are coming to stay with parents as she lives in Leeds, can't wait to see him. She had a 4 hour labour jammy cow. My first was 22 hrs!!!

Big loves to all of you

Shazia xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

OMG have been so self absorbed that I had missed that Shazia is pregnant. And how pregnant. Good for you girl. I remember you from the early days when you "taught" me how to post. 
   for Shazia
Perky


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Bless you Perky you are a very special lady.

  back at ya.

xxx


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

aww Shazia, we're having a love-in    
Perks


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

just a quick wave to all, gosh its very quiet here at the moment

nothing new and exciting my end, still ploughing on with the family bk photos...my spare room currently has a teddies tea party happening on the bed with dollies reading bks (for the 'childs room' page of the bk ) have just taken some pics and I'm almost ready to get all the photos printed and get sticking...

had a lovely afternoon yesterday minding my little treaure of a godson Max..he really is the happiest cutest little man in the land  my heart melts when he calls my name..was so lovely having a little one running round our house and garden...

laters all

kj x

ooh jilly just seen your post, what a dilemma  hmmm i would say go for the IUI (is it free or are you paying..def def def use it if its free!!) if you've got bloods and stuff to get sorted then i would think it'll be a few weeks after your appt before you would be able to start the IVF  sure it wouldnt matter if you were on your 2ww when you had your IVF appt... i spose it all depends on how you view IUI, did you respond well before, cant remember? did you feel they did everything right/well when you had your last IUI..how much faith do you have in IUI? think about all those questions and that might help you


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

Well we have 3 x grade 1 embies !!!!!!! We are chuffed to bits,my mum was nearly  on the phone cos she has been v.worried about us,bless her.

Dont know if I mentioned but I had a dummy transfer when I was out of it when I had e/c,this is cos I had a terrible experience with my 1st transfer and they wanted to see if the catheter went in nice and smoothly and it did.So they said no deffinate need for sedation for transfer. But I have had a good long chat with the nurse this morning and she thinks it might be best that I do have sedation,cos I explained how sore I am and how nervous!! And its best to be relaxed , So we are paying an extra £125 for sedation,I am much less nervous now knowing I will be out of it!!!!

THIS WILL WORK!!!!!!!!!!

So know I am giving you all a task to think of some names for my precious embies!!!!!!! We used Woody and Jess lat time 

Kj-sounds like your book is coming along nicely hun.When is your panel date?

Jilly-yey your back. I can honestly say hun that I dont know what I would do in your situation!! You could give the IUI one last shot before you move on atleast then you wont regret not trying it before moving on to IVF. It does take a while after your appointment before you start so I am sure time wise you will be fine.But then on the other hand you might just want to use the time you have got now to prepare yourself for starting on thr IVF route,especially cos your a busy lass!!!! I am sure if you have a good think and chat about it you will reach the right decision for you hunny and we are all here to help no matter what.

Big hello's to all you lovlies  

Might not get much chance to get on for a couple of days cos I intend to milk it take it easy this time!!!!!

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

WOOHOO! Fantastc news Kelly - so pleased for you! You are right - this WILL work! Not very good on names - "Divide and Conquer" seems appropriate - but not very cuddly!  I'm sure it'll go smoothly tomorrow, but milk it for all its worth.  Good luck sweetheart         

KJ - you sound really happy at the moment - I can feel the glow from here  - lovely!

Jilly -  so glad you're nearly there with the pub.  I think you should try and fit in another IUI if you can - you've come so close before.....  Don't think it will matter if you're on 2ww - its not like they'll be starting you sniffing straight away - well I HOPE not!!! 

Erica - did you have a good w/e hun? Expect you're too busy with wages to pop on today....   

Julie - missing you poppet! Hope you aren't working too hard. 

Holly -  hope you're doing okay lovely - any more news? 

Shazia - so great to get your news - bet you're blooming....  - can't believe how fast its gone! Good luck hunny!

Lily - more       - hope you're bearing up okay - not long now!

My sis has been okay so far (2 nights on her own  ), yippee. I'm horribly busy at work this week - plus got a wedding on Sat & loads to do before we go - still need a jacket (anyone seen any longline cream ones on their travels? Hoping Monsoon will come up trumps) & have to fit in a haircut on Friday - don't know how I'll get the time! 

Love to you all,
Molly


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Kelly fab fab news on your terrific three    £125 for reduced nerves and peace of mind is a bargain I'd say 
names names..ooh not feeling very imaginative..will have a think...

kj x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Kelly - well done!  What a fantabulous result!!  You must be so proud of yourselves!  This has such a good feeling this time doesn't it!  It's been so much better for you and paying the extra money for the peace of mind will indeed be money well spent at a crucial time.  Sending you a zillion     and a big  too 

KJ - loving the sound of the teddies tea party and dollies with books.  Sounds so lovely and just the sort of thing a little person would love to look at and imagine being amongst.  Can't wait to hear how the book shapes up and panel will be here before you know it!  And - how did the shoe shopping go?  BTW - Max sounds absolutely sublime!!

Lilly -    

Jess - you've gone quiet... guess you're too busy with school!  Hope the little class you have this year are just as sweet as last years crowd.... Oooh and how's that dishy new teacher settling in  

Molly - good luck finding a long cream jacket... soz, can't help  you out there... I still scan the UK websites for fashion fixes... Have you tried Monsoon's website?  Could be a good time saver with all you have on this week.  Hope you have a lovely time at the wedding - how was the girls weekend btw?  And - brilliant news about your sister doing so far so good    Thank you so much for link and info - where would we be without you!

Jilly - I'm with KJ.  Go for it with IUI, specially if it's funded.  You have nothing to lose and it has worked for you in the past... so give it all you have and still front up for your appointment for IVF as a back up.  Great to see you back here and hope the last little while whizzes by.  Good on you for taking a break too.  You deserve it after all the manic and painful times you've had over the past year or so  

Shazia - sooo nice to see you too!!  Can't believe you're almost there!!  How exciting and hoping everything goes beautifully and your delivery goes as swiftly as your Sis!  No doubt you being the organised one has a dozen possible names up your sleeve!  Oh and YES!  We live in Christchurch too!  It's a nice city, not v big and easy to get around in a short space of time.  I'm sure she will take a bit of time adjusting tho... I still miss the UK!!

Rachel - great to hear from you too!!  Thanks for your words    Hope your next steps sort themselves out.  It's not easy taking the financial considerations into account as well as the emotional and stressful aspects is it?!

Julie - thanks for pm as ever   Also v v interesting re Sue leaving and changing the timing of HCG... I'm sure you're the reason why!  I remember how distressed they were.  Hope work ok and you're not too snowed!!

So, the update...  Sorry I've taken a while to post...

Well…. there’s been a development with us… On Tuesday we saw another consultant but the first one who really made sense so that’s something.  He explained about my cycle and said that it appears that things start developing early in me – with the lead follicle being chosen and developing before my period starts.  In a normal person this happens days 2-3 of the cycle.  This makes sense as I have around 7 days of spotting or so before AF kicks in properly and therefore I guess my system is getting mixed messages …  So he suggests that next time we do treatment to do the long protocol IVF/ICSI which shuts your system down completely and over rides things and means you should get a better response.  I’m willing to try this although it’s conflicting to what I’ve heard before but worth a go.  

Meanwhile he was sure that I didn't have a cyst and that I could have two eggs in the large follicle.  The blood tests show that the levels are indeed indicating to eggs and not a cyst.  So… he suggested that we convert to IUI.  The cons thinks there is a chance of success as we know my eggs etc are good and they have fertilised and we conceived in the past. However what we don’t know is how good the sperm is at fertilising them without the help of a glass needle… and the less than ideal thing is that it’s on the same side as the ectopic where no doubt there is scaring.  But… another positive thing is we don’t have to pay for it (!) …and we still have our two IVF/ICSI goes up our sleeve.  So nothing to lose, but we won’t get our hopes up too much.  Having a plan for next time always helps from an emotional perspective.  But at least this time - all is not absolutely lost.  I'm on a 2ww afterall....  We are going on holiday for the last part of it to a gorgeous cottage next to a vinyard by the coast.  Can't wait.  Will be nice to spend time with DH as he's been v v busy with work and hasn't really had a holiday since our disastrous camping trip to Cornwall last September...

Anyway - soz for the epic entry!

Big loves to all the special ones out there - Erica, Sair, Starr, VIL and Moosey, Jodi, Moomin and all the others I've not meant to forget!!

H xxxxxxxx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Holly, 

V quick - but oh my goodness, what a turn around. I hope that this works - and just think 2 weeks = twins?? Great that you got some one that seemed to have a clear view of what is happening and some insight into your individual cycle rather than trying to get you to fit the norm!! I am a wee bit excited for you, even if you are trying to stay calm. Enjoy Golden Bay. Very envious!

Lots of love

M x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Holly  

So pleased that this cycle hasn't been a complete waste of time for you... fingers crossed hun for the IUI.  Good news too that they have discovered more about your cycle.  Sending you loads of            and don't forget 'faith and hope'!

Kelly - loads of luck hun for et tomorrow     

Loads of love to everyone else..sorry it is just a quickie...

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Woohoo Holly!     So you're on the 2ww after all! I'm just thrilled for you that you didn't need to abandon. The c/s's words do sound as though they make sense and it's great that he's taking note of your body rather than doing what they normally do. I'm really hopeful for you - especially after all the good work you've done with the herbalist and the acupuncturist. Pulses looking good is a major plus. FAITH AND HOPE!!!!                    Great idea to have something nice to do on the last week too, have a lovely time sweetheart... 

Lily -     

Kelly -     

Love to everyone else...
Molly


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello lovelies,

I've finally got a chance to catch up with you all, boy work is sh*te this week so many staff are off sick that my department are being put on big time  On the plus side I had a lovely weekend in Dublin with DF visiting my brother & had lots of all the things that are bad for you, fantastic 

My lovey dog continues to be poorly  & the vet thinks she may have a tumour in her tummy but they won't know until they operate. Trouble is she is 14½ & getting on now. Can't stand the thought of not having her around but want to do whats best for my baby. She may/may not survive the surgery, the lump may/may not be the problem so what on earth do you do  She is happy, eating & drinking etc it's such a dilemma. Anyway enough of me..............

Manda - Huge     to you & DH on the birth of baby Benjamin Michael. Hope you are both ok, please get in touch we would love to hear from you.
Sair - Wohooooo     congratulations I just knew it was going to be good news from you. Wishing you a healthy & happy 8 months & beyond, guess you're still up there on  & quite rightly so. Good luck for your scan, bet you can't wait!
Kelly - Well done you, great news, 3 grade one embies. Lots of         for et today.
Julie - Thanks for pm    sorry to hear you are on your own & mega busy  
Claire -  hope all is well with you 3  
Molly - Hiya sweetness how are you? Glad you & DP are ok. I've got 2 dogs  a little one called Fred & a big one called Lucy. They are my babies, we've been through so much together. Unfortunately they are both 15 next birthday so I worry about "that time" approaching  Bottom line is they have been in my life for longer than any man probably because they are full of love, loyalty, devotion & can't speak  Fantastic news about your sis  that is such a big step & she is doing really well. Enjoy your wedding Saturday & how did the hen night go you didn't say? Is that because you were naughty? 
Starr - Yacht race  you crazy chick. Hope you have fun.
Jess - Bet you're ticking the days off until half term  Hope you're ok, unusual for you to be so  thought I'd gone deaf!! What stage are you at with tx? I'm totally lost with everyone now, there seems to be so much going on.
Rachel - Glad you've found the strength to do IVF & I hope you get granted funding    it's such a postcode lottery isn't it.
Perky -  hope everything sorts itself out for you, you've got so much going on. DH has alot to deal with too & unfortunately men are emotionally retarded & find it difficult to express their emotions/feelings. Hopefully he'll get his head around it all soon & will be a support to you.
Shazia - OMG  just 6 weeks to go, that's gone so fast! Don't worry it's just like shelling peas, I've been told  
Molly B -  &  good luck with IUI.
Holly - Hello hun   wow what a turn around, fantastic news! Cons sounded excellent & what a relief to have a large follie not a cyst. Long protocol is what I do & sounds suitable for you with the way your cycle is. However.........hopefully this IUI has worked      & you won't even get there. Good luck on your 2ww, everything is crossed & your time away will be ideal. Good news about your sis too  
KJ - Look here's Caleb <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxmk846YYGB%2526i%253D16%252F16%255F2%255F24%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







what a clever boy! Glad you had a fab weekend & what date do you go to panel, it can't be too far away? 
Lilly -      for tomorrow.
Jilly - Best till last   whatever you reckon! Glad you had a fab holiday can't wait to hear all of your goss. If I was in your position I'd go for IUI for a number of reasons, it's free, it will take a while following the blood tests & paperwork completion etc before IVF can begin anyway & IUI stands a good chance of working for you   & then you won't need to go to IVF!

 Candy, Petal, Jodi, Moomin, Struthie & all not mentioned.

Forgot to say I had to go back to Colposcopy last week. It was my six monthly appt  where has that time gone. I had to have a smear, the dye & etc & should have the results in 5-6 weeks. They are going to have a meeting about me & decide whether to discharge me, put me on 6 monthly or 12 monthly smears. Just glad that chapter is over with for now. Rollercoaster begins again at the weekend, I start d/r Saturday, hot flushes here I come 

Erica.xx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi ladies,

Just to let you all know I started bleeding yesterday so it is all over for us


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Oh Lilly I am so sorry hun, look after yourself, sending lots of      

Shazia x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Lilly

I'm so sorry to read your news      
Take care sweetheart & you know where we are if & when you want us.
Be kind to yourself & have lots of cuddles with DH.
Take care,

Erica.xx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Lilly

I'm really sorry to hear it hasn't worked.  Look after yourselves.   

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Helloooooooo All

Aww Lilly honey.. i'm so sorry... Don't worry about the Nurse... i think she was just speaking out of turn.. prob didn't read your notes properly. It sounds like the Doc knew what plan he had. Look after yourself xxxxxxx

Holly All sounds very positive your end. Another IUI 2ww.. bet you didn't see that one coming. ??    Really hoping this all works out for you honey... Got a good feeling..      xx

Erika crazy moi?? Good luck with the new cycle xx

Kel... still milking it sorry taking it easy ?? xx

Well as for me.. Sailing was fab... really hard work but also really good fun. The skipper on our yacht was very fit (which helped)   I've never been flirted with as much in 2 days... sailors eh. Mind you, makes you feel good. The only downside was I slipped and it looks like i've chipped the cartilidge in my knee.. ouch!!

Big day today.. Got a date in Milton Keynes with Mr Williams.. ok me and 65000 people!! Please don't rain on me .

Love to all x
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi all 

Firstly HUGE  apoplogies for not many personals!! I promise to catch up properly v.soon over the weekend,I am thinking of all of you lovlies for many different reasons.        

E/T went well(I had sedation in the end.)We have now got 2 grade 1,7 cell embies on board and we have called them JAMMIE & DODGER cos they are Olivers favourite biscuits. 

I am taking it easy and I am being well looked after,only 14 days left till we test!!! 

Love to all 

Kelly x 

Lily-I am so sorry hunny,thinking of you loads!!!  stupid nurse  

Holly-OMG fab news that you could do IUI hun,atleast all your hardwork was not wasted              

Starr-ssssoo jealous about you seeing Robbie,would you believe I got offered 2 tickets for last night


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

yay kelly, 2 little lovelies on board   love the names  you take it easy now 

kj x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Blimey, Kel, 7-cells - sounds fab!!!  Really got everything crossed for you hun!

Shazia - so good to hear from you again! Can't believe the buba is nearly here!!! Yep, Year 1 is my class - 20 boys & 10 girls this year - bloody noisy!! 
Am whipping them into shape - few tears along the way - them not me!!  

Struthie - well done for the great weight loss - I've managed a poxy 2lbs in 2 weeks!!! Mainly cos I don't really follow it at weekends & have had a horrible cold & jippy tummy so exercise was out this week! (Excuses, excuses!!)

Holly - so glad you've managed to get something out of this cycle!  Your cons sounds really on the ball.  "Enjoy" the 2ww!     

Unfortunately the tasty teacher is even tastier than I remembered!!  Got special invite to watch his class do their magic show!! Tried v hard not to dribble!! Luckily he's far too young for me & of course i love my DH soooo much - but v nice to look at! 

KJ - Book sounds fab!  Glad you're having lots of practice with Max - bet he loves you dearly. 

Molly - Hurrah for your sister - 2 nights is a fantastic result - really hope she manages the whole week.

Sair - How's work? Bet you can't concentrate!! Are you still floating?    

Claire - where are you?  How are the twinnies? When's the next scan?    

Erica - sorry been so quiet! Work is such a killer - have tons to do in the evenings.   Thank god for holidays!  Nearly half term!

Julie - sorry to hear your v busy too! How's that extension?   When is your EC scheduled for? Mine should be Oct 4th, fingers crossed! 

I've got my baseline scan on Monday - took my last Pill today - hurrah! Feeling sooooo nervous about this but acupuncture has helped me chill out a bit.

My 55 year old (male) boss went to see Robbie today - bunked off at 2pm!! Think he took his daughter - well hope so anyway!

Good luck & hi to everyone else.
Mwah, mwah,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Oi Claire - empty your message box!!!  x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Kelly wishing you lots of luck on this 2ww, Holly you have been through the mill, thankfully you were able to convert to IUi, hoping that this is the one xxx

I read on the moderator section, that they are not so strict about when new threads should be started, as your forum is quieter now, I was thinking about 20 pages what do you think Holly et all ?

Cx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Evening All

Just popped to say Helloooooooo.

Jilly glad the leaving do went well.. How lovely for Erika to suprise you. xx

Molly.. all sounds good with you honey   

Julie  isn;t your boss gone yet?? She's having the longest pregnancy in the history of the world!! She'll be gone soon honey xx

Holly how's the suprise 2ww going??  

Kj... aww for Max.. he's one special boy... healed lots of hearts xx

Kel.. you would have loved Robbie but i think Jammie and Dodger would have got a bit squished!!

Candy great to have you back... hope J's ok..read about the glandular fever antibodies.. poor little man xx

Looby... if you've popped in.. love to you and madam.. xx

Had a fab time at the concert. We had inner circle tix which meant the view was great.. BUT...we were squashed in like sardines. Tempers were very frayed all round. I've never seen so much rowing and territory staking at a concert.. Oh well he was worth it... on great form...sounded great too.   

Got another crisis as work. Look like i'm gonna have to sack another member of satff for 'borrowing' money from the foreign exchange bureau. Shes a great girl but she's crossed the line, it's gonna be awful    

Love to all and     

S xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi all!

Starr - so pleased you're back safe and almost sound!!  Hope knee problem isn't too painful and most of all hope for a good solution to the problem your facing with work colleague... Not something you need.  Very jealous of you being at the Mr Williams concert!  DH was laughing at how sad I am as I signed up on his website...  I thought I'd deleted the evidence but he found it    Not sure what it is about him, it's not something you can put your finger on... but there's something deliously rough and naughty which is not something I go for  

Erica - you are the biggest sweetheart!  What a love showing up and surprising Jilly on her last night at the pub - how special was that!!  Hope you don't have to do battle with the NHS getting your results this time!!     for your results but I know you're gonna be just fine  

Jilly - hope you enjoyed yourself and are looking forward to life being less frantic.  Bet there are a lot of mixed emotions...   Thanks for the wishes...  Have you decided to keep your IVF apptmt and do IUI too  

Julie - fabulous to see you!  Hope DP has managed to get lots done over the weekend so you can say goodbye to not so good food    Don't know why pg boss has to camp in your office - that's just tooo much!  Ugh.

Jess - good to have eye candy, but I don't doubt for a minute that you would consider anything more than a good look when you're totally smitten with your fab DH!!  Hope cold and tummy is better and most of all hope all is good for your scan today 

KJ - you're quiet hun but no doubt your working and it's too manic with doggie walks at stupid o'clock and being a fab friend to all  

Kel -     you must still be milking it, aaah I mean resting on the sofa 

Candy - hope little J is ok    big   to you all.

Sair - sticky vibes and big loves for your scan!! Hope all is well in your world  

Rachel B and Molly - big 

For those who don't visit the turned IVF thread - Sarah - SMCC got a BFP!!

Not much from this side.  Gorgey weather but poor old DH is snowed at work with a special project and had to work most of the weekend.  I've been doing loads of reading and relaxing.  I mentioned on the other thread yesterday that I've just finished 'The Family Way' by Tony Parsons (of Man and Boy fame etc) and I'm amazed at his ability to write as a woman the emotions evoked by fertility issues.  Good book.

Snogeroos to all not mentioned!

H xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

AFTERNOON ALL !!!!!

Well I am still hanging in here!!! Not done much at all (cos no one is letting me!!) did venture out to Asda this morning though but Michael did everything!!  

Cant believe the clinic have told me to test at 16 days when loads of others say 14,suppose we will have to see how it goes.What do you lot think

I am feeling alot more posotive about this time though        hopefully Jammie and Dodger have settled into their new home nicely!!!! Not got any probs really,feel quite normal apart from achy back,the runs(sorry tmi) and very sore boobs  

Holly-       I have heard about that book,might treat myself.Could you pm me the web address for Robbies site cos I am having probs with Google dont worry if not!!

Julie-you ok petal??

Claire-how are you and the twinnie bump  

Victoria &Jackie-its about time we saw some piccies!!!!!

Starr--oooh I used to love sacking people if they had been naughty!!! How sad am I??

Jilly-yey no more pub!!! how do you feel chuck??

Huge loves to all,cant sit for much longer cos of my back ache!!

Kelly x







Lily-still thinking of you petal


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi all 

kelly - sending some    to jammie and dodger. dunno bout testing..maybe they have a policy of 16 days cos so many people get confused with a neg on day 14 that turns into a pos a couple of days later 

starr - robbie sounded fab, if a little stressful  hope sacking goes ok 

holly - mwah mwahs..lol you got it spot on with work and doggie walking..both friends doing IVF gor BFP's  

jilly..now you've no more pub will we be seeing lots of you  how lovely to have surprise guests  

jess - how was baseline scan?

julie - busy buuny you..heres a virtual slap for smug-preg-boss. how was the reiki?

well we had our 2nd opinion visit yesterday with our sw's manager..a sort of rubber stamping affair..still havent seen our forms but hopefully will get them by end of week..they were wafted in front of us and omg theres TONS of writing..i should think at least 40 pages  sw assured us that we have a good chance..they cant make promises but panel would be mad to turn us down and that there is something very wrong in the system if they cant see what we've done to manage the uncle situation..and they will support us wholeheartedly if we are turned down and choose to appeal. was nice to hear  we have to squeeze in a visit to a foster carer in the next week as our sw ommitted to get us to do that and its a requirement..hope to pop to one at the weekend. our friends are going to panel on the same day as us for a 2nd child so hopefully it'll be a double celebration..3 weeks on thurs eeek!

must flyeeee, off for a walk with friend to Virginia Water Lake...

mwahs all round     

kjx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello ladies........................

Just a quickie, covering a 2nd job so very busy plus feeling very down & everything is an effort   

It was great surprising Jilly  even though she tried to pretend she didn't like it!! We had a lovely night even though DF was hyper (think he’d been eating blue smarties or something!). She lives in a beautiful place & has got a lot of nice friends & family however her dancing still leaves alot to be desired  

On the down side, I got back to have to rush my dog Lucy to the vets. Can’t say too much as I’m   as I type just thinking about it. Bottom line is I lost her on the car park at the vets. I’m totally devastated, she was beautiful in every way & was with me for 14½ years. I truly believe she hung on until I got back from Cumbria & once mommy was home decided to give up the fight. She gave me the ultimate gift by taking the decision making away from me. I know she is now pain free & happy in doggy heaven   but I can’t stop hurting. Now I'm worried about my other furbaby who I think will pine, I actually had him first. 

Just a few personals but big loves to all not mentioned    

Jill – Thanks for a lovely week Nutbag   & don’t be nice to me I’m not used to it   Will be in touch later on.
Jess – Hope your baseline scan went well yesterday   
Julie – Sounds like your kitchen is coming along a treat   Hope you had a lovely meal with Lee & I will pm you after lunch   
Holly – You like Robbie but can’t put your finger on it? Bet you wish you could   Book sounds good might have to get it. So hoping this 2ww is your last       
Kelly –    for Jammie & Dodger, 7 cell wow sounds good to me.
Starr – Concert sounded great &   with sacking, not a nice thing to have to do.
KJ – Oh mate things are sounding really     so pleased for you. Looks like you've got lots of support too which is fab. Wishing you lots of luck & I’m sure 3 weeks time will see that double celebration!

Erica.xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again

Erica-I am so so sorry that your precious doggy died hun.your post made me   You were right hun,she waited for you.Wish I could be there to give you a great big hug hun Take care of yourself sweetie.  

KJ-Wow cant believe its in 3 weeks,how fab would it be for you &your friends to all have some great news on the same day??!!  Its all sounding so much more posotive than it was a couple of months back.Be proud of yourself chick.

Julie-wow 2 weeks till you get your drugs!!its all happening. Glad your ovens sorted   how long till   boss leaves??

Big loves to all

kelly


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Erika hunny, I'm so sorry to hear about your doggie Lucy, you must be heartbroken. our little fur-babies are so important to us people without real babies, and to lose one must be devastating. I simply cant bear to think about the day when Caleb isnt here any more (hopefully wont be for a very long time) he i such a huge part of me now, so I can understand a tiny bit of what you might be feeling. big big  

kj x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Erika - I am so sorry to hear about Lucy,its so hard when they leave us,I had a dog called Lucy when I was a child,I still miss her even now,and she died when I was 15,its so hard,big loves to you xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh Erika, your post has me in tears, what an amazing lady, holding on till you got back and slipping away in the car, she paid you back for all the love you gave by taking the decision away, don't worry to much about your other doggy (easy to say I know) as I am sure they will be being brave and worrying about you x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

I had reiki after our last e/t and it was fantastic,can totally recommend it!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i always have a cold nose too (as well as the rest of me)..did he say what you could do about it?

i had a lovely walk yesterday till Caleb rolled in something so utterly disgusting in the bushes that my friend and i were nearly sick. I think it must have been a dead fish judging by the residual fishy smell which is still hanging around him today. it was all frothy and stringy and ALL OVER one side of his neck/head bleurrrgh Luckily you're never far from water at VW lake so i quickly threw in some sticks and he swam back and forth till it was mostly gone. I had to shampoo him off when we got home in a vain attempt to hide the smell..he's lovely and soft today but still whiffs 

i have spent 2 hrs in Guildford this morning looking for a picture frame for a friends b'day in a size which clearly does not exist  gave up and bought friend a mug instead..shame as had a nice piccie of her and her dh which i wanted to give her....

anyone following jamies school dinners revisited? I think that man deserves a knighthood...LOVE 'IM

right must dash
 

kj x


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi girlies,

Grace and I are looking for a new home, so we thought we'd come and bother you lot!

Someone remind me - how do i get a ticker on my profile. Grace doesn't want me to forget her birthday! As if!

Looking forward to lots of chatter again (well as much as madams sleeping pattern will allow!)


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hello Cathy 

Grace is beautiful.
To get a ticker go somewhere like www.tickercentral.com then copy and paste the bb code and put it in your profile under profile information.

Welcome home lovely xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Dear Grace (love your picture )

you are a very special little girl and you are welcome to come and bother us anytime  please try not to dribble too much and make sure you bring tea and biscuits (rusks and milk will do) you might have to close your ears sometimes but we'll try not to talk about too rude things too much.

look forward to you popping in again soon    

kj x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all

Cathy-how lovely to "see" you hunny.Been thinking of you loads. Absolutely love your pic of Grace,she looks so cuddly,you must be so proud.Think struthie has told you what you need to do on the ticker front,either that or click on someones ticker and it will take you straight to the site.

Kj-nearly boffed up my spag bol reading your post,stinky Caleb   little tinker

Well my ticker will be in single figures tomoz,really hoping that Jammie & Dodger have well and truly settled in now    still getting terrible back ach though.

Love and hugs to all

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Cathy and Grace

Lovely to see you both posting here, Grace you look so gorgeous, bet you are really cuddly!!!!     

Hope you both pop in again soon

Take care and love to you both and Nigel of course!

Moomin

xxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Grace  you are sooooooooooooooooooo welcome to bother us. Its lovely to finally see you sweetheart xxx ps KJ might be rude but the rest of us are 'almost' housetrained now x

Cathy sending you loads of love... great to see you back xx

KJ ooh exciting about the panel... not long now hon xx


Erika aww your story was so touching... of couse you'll miss her.. i lost my cat when he was only 2.. cried for days. Thinking of you xx

Work is not great... the girl who's done wrong (to do with money) is trying to take me down with her. Had to be investiagted myself yesterday... so not fair. I've been exonertated (sp?) so ok there but lots of bad feeling... Her fate is out of my hands now. It's amazing how someone who you'v worked with, trained, looked after and out for can turn on you, when she's wrong. I should have learned by now but i always see the good in people.. 

Love to all esp Looby who i read is poorly with suspected meningitis. Get well soon honey xx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Sorry been awol - work is a nightmare - bloody kids! 

Cathy - how wonderful to hear from you & Grace - she's a bit of a cracker!  Really love your little quote about Luke in your blurb at the bottom (sorry, can't remember technical term!!)

Erica - so sorry about your furbaby - M&D had to have their's put down over a year ago now - he was only 6 but v poorly - still have the odd blub about it now - my dad cried at the vets & he didn't even cry when his own parents died!!! (They were a bit odd & sent him to boarding school! )

Struthie - get you & your weight loss (I've just drunk a minature bottle of maple syrup someone bought me back from Canada!  )  

KJ - Panel sounds really promising!  Red magazine has an article about adopting from abroad - I know that's not your cup of tea - but it's quite interesting to see how long some of them took. (Also, mega bucks!)


Julie - oooo not long now!!!  Good luck!!!


Well, baseline was great - went on about my fab lining again!  Don't know why it can't hang on to the embies if it's so bloody wonderful!

Started jabbing tonight & took steroids - major weight gain sure to follow!

Had forgotten how tricky the jabbing is - cos I have 400ius, have to draw up two bottles & always get loads of air at the end of the first one.   Never mind, managed & not bothering with the auto injector - diving straight in with big needle!  

Might as well as Clexane jabs after EC will have to be done without the auto thingy.

Anyway, off to watch the barbwire thingy!

I agree about Jamie O - he's fab! Some of those parents want shooting, the crap they feed their kids! Grrr...!

Holly - how are you getting on?


Much love to all, especially those I've not name checked,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh Jess you are bad!!
Good luck with this cycle,it HAS to be the one


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello my lovely friends   

First of all a big thank you to all of you for your lovely messages   regarding my Lucy. I really appreciate all of your thoughts & wishes. It means so much to have friends who really understand & I can tell that you all do. I work with a lot of people who don’t have pets so don’t really understand why I am so upset. She was my baby for such a long time & has left a huge gap   The house seems empty without her presence & my other little dog is a lost soul. Time is a healer I suppose…………………. 

Hot flushes & ovary pain have kicked in big time so at least I know d/r is working so I don't mind that. Work is busy doing 2 jobs but thankfully it’s Friday tomorrow, I can’t wait roll on the weekend.

Moomin - OMG! What a shock!      Congratulations to you & DH on the birth of your daughter. Hope you are all well, can't wait to hear your news. Take care. 
Kelly –     for Jammie & Dodger, as good as halfway through 2ww now hun.
KJ – Pooooooey trust Caleb to find the dirtiest smelliest thing possible to roll in little  Not long until the big celebration   
Cathy – Ah so lovely to have you back  What an absolute beauty Grace is, must look like her mummy   
Starr – Yes I’m with you KJ is rude   but the rest of us are pretty much house trained (KJ is this a good time to mention that  is just 13 weeks away).   to the girl at work for trying to get you into trouble, amazing how people turn when it suits them isn’t it. Like you I always see the best in people which is why it is always such a shock & a kick in the b*ll*cks when I see a different side. 
Jess – Oooohhhh Mrs Lovely Lining   Glad baseline scan went well & get you doing injections without your auto-injector show off!    
Holly –      for your 2ww.
Julie – Thanks for your messages sweetheart   I'm sorry I haven't been able to get back to you before now   I’m off to reply to you after this I promise. You’re such a good mate, always there.
Molly – Hope all is well with you   & that sis is continuing to improve   
Jilly – Hope all goes well today mate thinking of you    
Candy –   to you & the gorgeous hunk J.
Struthie –   hope you're ok. So you had a beautiful girl called Lucy too.
Catwoman -    hope the reason you've gone AWOL is because your (.)(.) are stapled to your desk!

Big   to all not mentioned.

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi all

Only just got in .Moomin sent me a text earlier saying

"Hi Kelly.I am not joking!! I have given birth to a baby girl at 04:15 this morning!! Megan Chloe 5.5lbs,she is in special care but is ok!! "

HUGE CONGRATS MOOMIN AND DH ON THE BIRTH OF MEGAN CHLOE

         

Moomin has sent me a pic from her phone and Megan looks so little and cute,Michael had been trying to put it onto the computer but we cant do it for some reason,sorry me lovlies!!

Kelly


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

I've been a rubbish poster lately, but I have been trying to keep up with you all.

Erica - I'm so sorry to hear about your dog Lucy.  I know exactly how you feel and it is just horrible.     Good luck with downregging.

Moomin - Wow!  You were only posting yesterday afternoon!  Huge congratulations to you and Richard on the arrival of Megan.  I hope you're all doing well.   

Holly - I'm sorry you're having a hard time too.  I know exactly how you feel about BIL's wife - my BIL's wife is the person I struggle most with in terms of her pregnancies for some reason.  Whilst you know you should be happy it's so hard.  But don't give up yet on this time.  Sending you lots of       And your pulses sound good too!

Julie - Sounds as though thing are very hectic in your house right now.  Hope Grandma has lots of goodies in store for you.

Kelly -      I really hope this is the one for you.

Cathy - It's lovely to see you and Grace here.  She looks adorable in her picture.

Lily - Hope you are feeling okay after your last treatment.

KJ - It's great to hear things are sounding as positive as they can in terms of going to panel.  It's really close now (must seem like the longest 2ww in history!).  

Starr - Hope work sorts itself out - sounds a bit of a nightmare.

Molly -    How are you doing? Hope all is okay.

Big hellos too to Candy, Jess, Struthie, Catwoman and everyone else.

As for me, I'm just recovering from doing a 40 mile walk for Breast Cancer last weekend which was a bit of an ordeal for my poor feet!!  Otherwise trying to make a definite plan of action and stop pfaffing around.  One more month of immune drugs and then back to IVF - hopefully in December if I can.  

According to the horoscopes in Red magazine I was going to get pregnant this month (it was really quite specific!) but as someone who has never taken any notice of horoscopes it was probably a bit stupid to think it meant something!!  Sadly only 9 days of the month left - not quite enough for a whole IVF cycle plus 2ww and positive result.  Oh well!

Got to tidy house and get rid of all my mess now before DH comes home.  Then going out for a lovely Indian.

Love to everyone

Rachel xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks for the update and name Kelly, hopefully Richard will upload us som ephotos soon  Moomin, hope little Megan is allowed home soon x

Rachel, well done to you on that walk !

Erika, poor you with the hot flushes, but great the dr is working although timing isn't so good, so can only pray for the best news ever at the end of this cycle  

Cathy, GRace is beautiful and so nice to haveyou back where you both belong  

Starr what a cow she is, how dare she drag our little starr down, glad you have been cleared.

Jess you are brave with the needle  

Molly      

Yucky Kim what is Caleb like, i proper little boy 

Off to Music class shortly, actually its not shortly, its only 8.30 arghhhhh

Cx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

*STOP!! HOLD IT RIGHT THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
there is to be no mention of  or anything related until 1st December (21st would be better but I'll make an exception just for you all ) DO NOT waste the precious hours and colours of Autumn by looking beyond at the promises of the festive season..there is more to life!!!

....jumps of pedestal....

well we finally got our form F yesterday, and wow is it big.fab reading tho, its like our very own biography..she's got us totally sussed, everything is spot on. lots of lovely things written, and the risk assesment is very well done, very thorough and is very definite about the risk being manageable    BRING IT ON!!!. theres some very funny mistakes which need adjusting and the dog is referred to very formally as Caleb The Labrador 

love to all   

kj x


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

KJ - just wanted to say, really glad it is all coming together and that you are at the stage that you can look forward to panel. Loads and loads of luck - I know you will do well after all of this. 

Take care
M x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh Kim thats fantastic news,you deserve a great outcome!

And I must say I agree with you on the "C" word,I didn't realise these ladies were quite so rude


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

You go Kim, I am not a christmas fan as you know, but am hoping to start warming to it, but still not before December please ladies.

Did we get any further on a meet the year ? must go back and look at posts

Great news about the biography being sucha  good read, maybe you can copy it and pass it around 

Cx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

Kj-fantastic news hun,I can almost feel the huge grin on your face just from your post.so glad its all finally coming together,you sssoooo deserve it!!

Jess-great news on your super duper lining you!!! well done chick!!

Julie-how are you petal

Holly- 5 days left     OMG!!!! Thinking of you loads precious

Starr-you action packed super hero you,hows the knee

Rachel-well done on your walk to raise money for cancer research hun  

Candy-I agree with you on the C word,I just dont want to start thinking about it!!

Well I am still on constant knicker watch,back ache is a bit better,felt really sick yesterday morning but not thinking too much about it,I am nearly at the 1 week mark.I have also been really tired at night,going to bed at daft o'clock(10)

I am still being quite posotive but am starting to think how I will not cope very well at all if this doesnt work,I will feel terrible for us and my whole family,I so want to give them all good news a week on sat.

Hang in there Jammie & Dodger  

Kelly x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Poll for the next meet this way ---> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=68694.0


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

KJ you bit, just as I thought. Sorry but I just wanted to tease by mentioning the "C" word. Won't play up anymore but ask Julie Angel about her shopping   

Rachel - Well done you on 40 mile walk   such a worthy cause. I've got 2 aunties who have successfully overcome breast cancer     Your tx plan sounds great, bring on IVF in December (is that when Christmas is?)
Candy - Will answer poll after this   
KJ -   on everything starting to fall into place & looking so very     for when you go to panel. Love to you & Caleb The Labrador.
Kelly -       for second half of your 2ww.
Julie - Thanks for pm darlin     have a lovely weekend.

Lots of    &    to all of you lovely ladies. Have a lovely weekend & I'll "see" you next week. 

Erica.xxxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

KJ - congratulations! How exciting - see, we all told you they'd be mad to turn you lovely people away!  Perhaps they've been snooping in on here!

Getting really excited for you both now - just think, somewhere out there is your little family just waiting to be placed - quite amazing really!

Kelly - well done for holding it together during the dreaded 2ww - nearly there!

Holly - we're missing you & hoping good news is just around the corner!

Struthie - put a skirt on this am that I hadn't worn for a while & it's way too big!! Yippeee - maple syrup helps you lose weight! Actually, isn't that what Beoncey - how on earth do you spell her name? - gone right out of my head!! - used but didn't eat anything else?

Erica - hope you're ok hun - been thinking of you this week.

Julie - same for you - hope it's ok - when is the silly cow back?

Moomin - HUGE congrats!!!  Can't believe it - I'm sure Megan will be home soon.

Big loves to everyone else - feeling v dopey on all the drugs - no change there then!

Got hideously naff wedding to go to tomorow - some moose that DH works with - we never socialise with them but we've been invited to the whole bloody day! What a waste of a Saturday - could have gone   shopping!!!

It's at a really naff hotel too so food will be awful!  It's both bride & groom's 2nd wedding & the bride is having her ex-husband's sister as bridesmaid!  In fact her ex-husband & his wife will be on our table!
They've asked for money instead of presents to pay for the wedding - why not just not have the wedding?    

Can't even drink & realised that I need to do jabs at 7pm & drugs need to be kept in fridge - so got to drive home before the evening do - really hoping DH won't make me go back!!!!  He's too polite though!

Anyway, I know I shouldn't be such a cow but my weekends are precious!!!

Anyone want to put any money on how many times DH & I get asked if we're ever going to have any kids?!!


Mwah, mwah,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Jess i vote 11!!  Hope it's not too awful. I love weddings that are family and good friends where you know everyone... but hate   associates ones... xx

Kj the book sounds fab....  soooo excited for you..  a real little person(or two) is waiting for their forever family and it's gonna be you and DH xx oh and of course Caleb the Labrador 

2ww girls  Holly and Kelly      really hoping for good news honies xx

Rachel 40 miles.. vvv impressed.. 

Work is still a nightmare.. she's trying very hard to cause trouble... now talking about taking a grievance on me... all i did was report her for 'borrowing' money !! hmph

Love to all xxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi all, changed the idea for next IUi meet it will be early next year, please despite it seeming ages away, get your vote in for the best date if you are planning on coming, so that we can all put in our diaries, thanks C x

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=68760.0


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Voting closed for FF member and pets have you voted ? http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=68677.0 x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi all

I am driving myself mad now!!! Getting lots of af type pains and am starting to feel a little less posotive than I was and I wish I could snap out of it   

Doing my own head in on the knicker checking front every time I go to the loo. Been dead tired this week as well,I have been well shattered at night and have been going to bed between 9 & 10,how sad is that?? 

Cant believe I am only half way , just want to know now.  

Just a question(please dont call the pee stick  ) I know my clinic said test on day 16 which is the 30th (7 days away) but whe do you think is the earliest I can test. Someone on another thread had e/t on same day and has got 4 days left,does that sound ok for me too?? sorry to ask the question ,I just cant wait another week  


Hope your all ok??!!

Kelly x
Love to all


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Ok please dont shout at me!! But I have jumped on the evil pee stick craze  

Just could not stop myself,I did one and there was deffo a faint pink line so I did another one to check and again there was a faint pink line.Both were different and both instructions said any faint lines are to be classed as posotive

I know I have started a very stupid thing,I just could not stop myself,Michael was out so I called him,he is getting another test for me so I canre test tomorrow and hopefully that precious little line might have got a bit darker

Sorry to have let the side down

KELLY

PS- I am 9 days past transfer


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Kel - I've replied on the other thread but so hoping for very good things    

Cathy - Fantastic to see you here!!  Welcome home!!  Grace is beautiful and lovely to 'meet' her  

Starr - Hey lovely    So annoyed that you are having to go thru this horrible work situation when you've only behaved exactly as you should.  Not long now until your appointment    

KJ - As you know just sooooo thrilled everything is working out so well and no less than you deserve!!  Good luck for this week hunny....  Will be thinking of you and can't wait to catch up when back  

BTW - lovin the banter about *mas....  and totally agree with KJ and Candy... My inlaws railroaded us into a decision in November 2005 for *mas 2006 - CAN YOU BELIEVE??!!!  

Jess - Yipee you're on your way and great lining is a positive start!!  Jabbing is tricky isn't it with the large amts    hope you are in the swing of it now huns and hoping for very good news      Thanks for asking... I'm doing ok...    As for the wedding... ugh... sounds like a bit of a freak show...   Hope you suffered thru it and weren't asked too many times rude and impertinent questions!  Oooh and well done weight loss!!

Rachel - hey you!  V impressed with 40 mile walk    You've got your plan now so I'm hoping that the stars are a month out in their timings and you get your BFP before you step back on the crazy ride      Hope you had a lovely Indian    soz.... but found that hilarious for some reason!!

Julie - hope you've almost got your kitchen back!!  Sounds like between work and home life is chaos!!  Hope you're coping with that ok!!  All going ok otherswise chicken??

Erica - have replied on the other thread huns but sending more 

Molly - miss you gorgeous one and hope things are going ok  

Candy   

Just a quickie from me as we leave for our week away later.  DH is playing cricket and we leave after that.  He's suggested that we take Mr C to the cattery together rather than me doing it and getting reproachful looks for the next month.  It'll add an extra 40 mins to the journey but DH thinks it's essential, which makes me laugh.

Anyway, all ok here. I'm not feeling super confident (but who ever does).  I thought it was all over in the night but surprisingly it wasn't...  Hanging on to those precious 4 words and our chance for a miracle.  

Big  to all and looking forward to hearing all sorts of great news from all of you when we're back.

H xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Holly I am holding on


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks so much for the replies,I am trying very hard to not raise my hopes unrealistically!!!

I did another hpt this morning and it was deffo darker  ,cant stop thinking about it now,I still know I was silly to let myself do the tests and should have waited.

I called my clinic this morning and the nurse said really the hcg shot should take 11 days to get out your system,she said its looking good so far and to try to hold off until test day(yeah right) so I think I am gonna buy some cheapies to use every day so I can see the line getting darker then I will buy a digital clearblue for test day!!!!!!

Holly-have a fab break hun you deserve it,thinking of you loads      

Kelly x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Brilliant news Kelly - sounds like you've finally cracked it!!  I know we shouldn't be encouraging you to test early but as the nurse says it's past the hcg time; really chuffed for you!

Sorry, not had time to read site this weekend - wedding wasn't as awful as I'd expected but did find out that the bride's m&d are 1st cousins - I know it's legal but would explain quite a lot with regards to the bride!! 

I was on a table with the ex-BIL of the bride & his 2 kids cos his wife was bridesmaid - he made constant comments about "you've got all this to come when you have kids" & then when DH was playing with the kids "oh go on you two, have some kids, Andy you'd be a great dad" - ho, ho, ho how we laughed!

Then someone else started going on about how, because I'm a teacher, I probably don't want kids as I'm with them all day - why is it so fascinating to every one else whether or not we have kids?  

It doesn't normally bother me but when you're taking shed loads of drugs that have cost a bloody fortune it gets right on my charlie's!!! Grrr...

Anyway, everyone, except me got very drunk & I heard the same old stories, over and over and over...!

Think DH owes me BIG time!!  At least the weather was nice!  & I have lost weight cos dress fitted - phew!

Anyway, must go & finish planning!

Holly - good luck for test date - thinking of you loads, my little flower!

Got ac tomorrow so hopefully will feel less stressed!

Mwah, mwah,  
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Kelly - just read your post and my stomach massively lurched with excitement!!...sounds all good lovie so take care and a positive is a positive so save that pee-stick money for babygrows!!!

Jules
xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oooh kelly you bad bad girl..but have to admit its lookin like rather good news    what does this mornings pee-stick say 

holly - know you're away but sending some       and        to your cosy little holiday cabin

well just had sw round to pick up the forms which we've ok-ed (bar a few mistakes/re-wording necessities) just got to finish the family bk (nearly there),sign a couple more forms, visit the foster carer on wednesday and we're done     

jess - * " wedding wasn't as awful as I'd expected but did find out that the bride's m&d are 1st cousins - I know it's legal but would explain quite a lot with regards to the bride!!" *   sorry everyone else acted like morons and couldnt keep their noses outta your private life 

right gotta go, on a mission to get more glue for sticking things in our family bk

lotsa love   

kj x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all

Thanks all so much for your support. I tested again this morning and its   and they are getting darker as the days go by.Still to scared to believe yet.

Miss Jules-aww thanks hun,know what you mean about the money,I promise to stop buying tests now!!!

Kj-great job on the ppwk and fab that you have nearly done your book 

Julie-thanks hun.Hope you not too busy and that you get some YOU time v.soon 

Holly-thinking of you loads petal     

Erica-how are you huns??

Jess-some people are so insensitive arent they!! hope your ok sweetie,enjoy your accu tomorrow 

Right big loves to all

Kelly x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Kelly honey thats wonderful news, keeping fingers crossed that they continue to get darker - don't see any reason why not  

Shazia xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Kelly - Wow it's sounding like a   to me, sending you       for darker lines every day.
Jess - Sorry but had a good   at your wedding description. Glad it wasn't quite as bad as you thought but  to all who passed stupid, insensitive, nosey to comments to you it really gets on my (.)(.) If I had a pound for every "don't you want kids" "you'd make a lovely mom" "always knew you didn't want any" "why don't you try" blah blah. Hope accu relieves some of that stress & where are you with tx now?
Starr - A few more     to your colleague with no life.
Candy - Good idea   to move the meet to next year, looking forward to it.
Julie -     hope you had a lovely weekend fruit  
KJ - Ooooohhhh mate that finishing line is in sight      
Holly - Have a great holiday &        for Weds & continuing good news on the thread.

Big   to everyone else.

I'm ok, still having a good few  moments & trying to get used to not having my Lucy around. Getting up in the morning & going home at night always hit hardest.   arrived yesterday, I'm in lots of pain so dosing up on all sorts. At least my d/r scan will go ahead next Tues & it means I'm halfway through it.

Erica.xxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

I'm sorry I haven't been in touch for ages but I think about you all loads.

Cathy A - I had no idea Luke died and I am so sorry to hear it.  I can't imagine what you've been through over these last months.  Grace is absolutely beautiful and I'm sure that you, DP and Grace will be able to find ways to keep Luke's memory alive.

Julie - I'll be on the look out for your news.  I'm glad you're trying again and really hope this is the one.

Kelly - huge congratulations.

Kim - Wow - three weeks to go.  I can't wait to hear that everything has gone okay.  I'll keep everything crossed.

Everyone else - I've missed you all.  

We're doing fine.  Bertie is eight weeks old and very cute (just like his Mummy   ).  I'm starting my new job in six weeks and I'll be able to walk to work which is great after doing a two hour commute for the last two years.

Special love to Jess, Starr, Candy and everyone else.

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again  

Victoria-great to "see" you hunny!! Can't believe Bertie is 8 weeks old.Its about time we saw some piccies  Loads of luck starting your new job too,loads of luck.

Erica-sorry to here your af is playing you up sweetie   Loads and loads of luck for you scan next tuesday    .You are bound to miss Lucy,she was a huge part of your life,big hugs hun    

Its quiet here lately aint it

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning lovlies

I am feeling a bit confused and deflated this morning,I have posted on the peer support so I will copy it her and see what you all think

Hi,

I am due to test on sat 30th September but I was very silly and tested this sat just gone.I got a faint BFP.So I did another on the same day just to check the first one and the 2nd one came up the same.

I then tested on Sunday to get a darker BFP and the same yesterday with a darker BFP.

Idid another test this morning and it was deffo darker BFP!!!

I called the clinic but to be honest I feel sssooo depressed now. The nurse I spoke to spoke to a doctor and asked him if the hcg would still be in my system.he didnt really say anything but the other day when I spoke to them they said 11-14 days,its now been 17 days since my hcg shot.

And in any case wont the tests been getting lighter if that was the case??

She said it could be posotive but it could also be a late implanter and it could turn into nothing,didnt know what to think to that!!

She said wait til sat

So really any advice would be v.helpful

I have had similar symptoms to my first pregnancy,sickness,upset tummy,tired etc

any ideas??

Thanks for reading

Kelly

ps-I never got this far on my 1st cycle,I was blleding at this stage and got nothing but bfn's 


Moomin-great to see you back hunny,hows that gorgeous 5 day old girl of yours?

Julie-fab news about the job and the extra money,so glad that pg boss is leavbing soon but not before you can release some d/r hormones on her  

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi Kels,

Sorry that that silly clinic have put a downer on your BFP. I'm sure they are just being cautious and that is understandable.

I think you are right about the lines getting darker and your symptoms sound good so try to stay     but do as Julie suggests and don't test again until your official test date then you can phone up the clinic again and show them!!!

Keeping everything crossed for test day hon.

D x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Hi everyone

Sorry been a bit awol. Work's been manic up to last Thursday and then had a couple of days off to recharge my batteries.  

Loads to catch up on and don't know where to start. 

Moomin -   huge congratulations to you both on the birth of Megan Chloe!   You and Richard must be SO proud - if a little shell-shocked! I can't believe you didn't get to enjoy your maternity leave.  I hope she continues to do well and will be home with you in no time and you will be feeling better really soon. 

Kelly!     tahw era uoy ekil! It's looking good to me hunny, but I think you won't be able to truly believe it's a BFP until your official test date... and on that basis I go along with Julie and advise not testing again till then. However, I know what you're like and don't think you'll be able to hold off for another 4 days!    Sending loads of      to you for Saturday.

Erica - I was SO sad to read your news about Lucy.  It brought it all back to me when I lost my old special dog a few years ago. We'd had her for 10 years (she was a rescue) and she was at least 17 when I had her put to sleep. It was the hardest decision I've ever had to make and as DP was away at the time it was totally down to me. I sometimes wonder now whether it was the right time for her to go, but I think it was...  I am so glad that Lucy saved you from having to make that decision and managed to wait until you were with her before she slipped away... I think the pain of losing such a dearly loved pet never truly goes away, but you just learn to remember the times you shared with fondness, rather than with sadness and somehow you'll move on to a better place than you are in at the moment... 

KJ -   on getting the Form F all completed and checked. I am so excited for you both - you are nearly there!!!!  Your little family will soon be complete at last. Hurray! 

Jess - hope the stimming's going okay sweetie.    follie growing dance for you. When's the first scan?   at the wedding guests....very restrained of you to refrain from belting them! 

Julie - wow, the kitchen is nearly finished....  ....you are getting extra money....  ....the boss will soon be off on maternity leave....  ....and you'll be off on your own maternity leave by the time she comes back!     

Cathy - lovely to see you back home where you belong.  ...and welcome to Grace! Hope you are both doing okay. 

Starr - so sorry about the aggro you've had at work - what an   woman trying to bring you down with her! She deserves everything she gets - I hope they've thrown the book at her and marched her thieving little   out the door!

Rachel -   on doing the breast cancer walk...40 miles!!!  I hope that karma is paying attention!!

CK6 - how are you doing?  

Shazia -   

Sair - good luck for the scan on Thursday!   

Catwoman - hope everything's okay with you and the twinnies! Hope the boss hasn't got your (o)(o) staples to the desk. 

Struthie -   on the fabulous weight loss! Well done!

Lily - hope you're doing okay sweetie... 

Jilly - hope you're relaxing. Did you decide what to do yet? IUI or IVF? 

Candy -  special   to you and Jacob.

Finally -                  to our gorgeous Holly for testing tomorrow. Faith and Hope! Really hoping for good news on your return from holiday! 

Love to anyone I've missed 

Sis has been doing great - managed 2 weeks on her own and her DH is back home now for a little while.   We're just off for a lovely country walk in the sunshine, then back to pick the damsons off our tree! 

Love to you all,
Molly


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

kelly,for what its worth i still think things are lookin good    bit confusing but hey you have to expect it if you dont hang on till your told to test   

kj x


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Hello my darlings
I've been to Madrid   for a week on a conference and feel so reinvigorated. Hugely intellectually stimulating and renewed some great friendships (ok, I've got a crush  , but what the heck)
' nuff me stuff

KJ what wonderful news  . It really made me quite teary   to think there are some little bubs waiting for ace parents and that you are those parents. You have so much love . 

Kelly honey, what a rollercoaster of emotion   . I don't know what to say, except we've all either been tempted to test early or tested early. Some how hang in there and we'll all cross everything. I think it sounds good, but I'm not that sort of doctor  .

Holly I miss you   . Hope you're feeling ok? reiki^    for testing

Jess hope stimming is going well.   for those follies    

Cathy don't think we've said hi before, but it is so lovely to hear about Grace. Lovely  

Molly great to see you sweets     and so very sorry to hear about your fur baby  

Julie how's the kitchen coming along? Can we all pop round for supper yet?  

Moomin, tons of love to you. Posted on your thread  

Shazia how is it all hun? Thinking of you tons these days  

Sair fingers crossed for scan tomorrow  

Struthie you amazing skinny minnie. Well done hun, that's just fabulous. Rachel that's an awesome distance, what a trooper    

I'm getting excited about NZ.
DH is out with my wicked stepdaughters tonight.
He and I are barely speaking apart from at work, where we get on famously. It's all a bit sad.
Big kiss to everyone I've missed. Not personal, am just a tad scatty.
Perky


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Sorry - just dashed on for news of Holly!

Good luck gorgeous Holly                                     
Really hoping it's the right news!

Just off for a scan - yippee!!  Can def feel something going on in there!  Ac has made a HUGE dif to my AF - couldn't quite believe it! 

Kelly - hang on in there & STOP STRESSING!!!! You've seen the line - don't listen to the nurse just stop testing til Sat - bet you're worse than Oli on Christmas Eve!!  We're all rooting for you!!    

Perky - glad you're having fun! Shame it's not with DH - but you never know, maybe he'll come to his senses - or perhaps you'll find a gorgeous Kiwi - oooo how exciting!!   Thinking of you hun.

Molly - great to hear from you!  So glad your sister has coped so well - takes a bit of pressure of you.

KJ - hope you soon get some more good news - can't wait!!  Think you've kept it together so well, you've had SUCH an up & down time - makes ivf seem a bit of a doddle (well, nearly!!).


Love to Erica, Jilly, Claire, Sair, Rachel, Cathy & EVERYONE else,

mwah, mwah,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Kelly -     for a continuing darker line. Like someone else said I'm sure the hospital are just being cautious but then when you test a week early what do you expect   Try & keep busy & as alot of clinics including my own test 14 days after et I'm sure this would be ok if you can't manage the 16!
Jess - Oooer missus, sending you lots of          for your scan today, looking forward to good news. Good to hear that accu has made a difference to AF. I can't afford to go back to accu just yet, still recovering from vets bills but wouldn't have done anything differently given the chance.
Starr - Hope work is calming down for you   
Julie - Wohooooo     the 25th October isn't too far away hunny & you get to have her job & more money......great. Throw in you'll be leaving for your maternity leave as she returns & it's a total result!    
CK6 - Caroline, how are you sweetheart    long time no hear! Please stay in touch, we do miss you.
Perky - Lovely to hear you sounding happy & positive again   
VIL - Can't believe Bertie is 8 weeks old already   I bet he is lovely &  we want some pics please. Good luck with your new job, what a bonus being so close to home.
Holly -        for today my lovely so hoping that you get the best news possible.
Molly - Thank you me darlin'     I always knew it was going to hurt when I lost my furbabies but nothing prepared me for this   My Lucy was also a rescue dog, I got her from a home after her & her siblings had been found in a plastic bag   All of the others had been re-homed so she was on her own when I found her. It was meant to be   She was a joy to have for nearly 15 years, the best natured & well behaved dog you could wish for, everyone commented on her. I think when you loose anyone/anything close to you, you never really accept it you just learn to live with it & I'm trying to do that day by day. I know it was best for her & that she had a good life where she was looked after & couldn't have been loved any more   Great news about your sister, she is doing very well isn't she you must be relieved & proud of her. Hope you enjoyed damson picking.

Hello   to KJ, Candy, Moomin, Starr, Rachel, Shazia, Catwoman (where are youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu   ) & everyone else.

Erica.xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi all

just had another lovely morning with my scrumptious godson, hate giving him back  we went to see the trains, theres a fab bridge near here, really high up and the trains whoooosh underneath and blow their horns 

i havent heard from Holly, as she's rather in the 'bush' at the mo for her week away i expect she hasnt any signal on her mobile....

I'm knee deep in tomatoes from the greenhouse at the mo,  made a ton of pasta sauce the other day and now I'm onto soup!

jess hope scan went well 

off to visit a foster carers this evening..think it will be quite interesting

mwahs to all

kj x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Feel lts better today,I am starting to believe that I am preggers!!!  the tests keep getting darker and I feel different,the test this morning came up so fast I didnt have to wait   told my mum and dad yesterday,told them its still early days but they were so chuffed,they cried,so did I!! 

Holly-thinking of you loads sweetie,so hope its good news      

Kj-hope tonight goes ok hunny,thinking of you loads.enjoy the soup/pasta sauce and everything else tomatoee!! 

Julie-you ok babe,has work calmed down abit

jess-loads of luck for your scan sweetie!!!

Perky-hope you had a nice break!!

Molly-owh het evild rea uoy em eard ?Great news about your sis coping better!!

Loads and loadsa luv to all you lovlie jublies

Back later
#
Kelly


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Just popping in to say hello to everyone.

Kelly - Glad to hear the tests are getting stronger,  keeping everything crossed for you.

Sair - Good luck for your scan tomorrow

Holly - Good luck for testing.

Hope you are all ok, sorry haven't really got time to post these days, let alone catch up on all your news and gossip as most of the time is spent at the hospital or expressing milk for Megan.

Megan is doing well, and we had lovely cuddles yesterday with her, we are hoping to be able to start breast feeding in the next week or so, as she is quite happy nuzzling up to my breasts.  

Will keep you all updated and thanks for all your best wishes, it means a lot to both me and to Richard.  I am feeling much stronger now, and although it is hard leaving her in hospital, I know she will be home with us soon.

Take care and love to you all

Katherine
xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

nice to see you moomin  sorry to hear Megan cant be home with you yet  but lovely that you can start to try and feed her   must be very hard leaving her in hosp, keep strong hunny
have you written your birth story yet 

kelly -pee stick addict...looking gooooooooood   

have just made myself a new ticker    

kj x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

julie - are you allowed to wear headphones at work  drown out the annoying conversation?

kj x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Kim - love your new ticker!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again

Moomin-fab news about you getting plenty of cuddles,I know it must be hard leaving Megan but you must be sssooo excited about getting to take her home.Loads of love sweetie!!!!!!

Julie-I can see your boss in a few years with the ugliest kid in the world getting the earliest ASBO ever,being divorced and also being jobless!!!!!! Well I can dream for ya,be good if it happened 

Kj-WOHOO check out your ticker     lokking good!!!!!!

Love to all

Kelly

Holly -


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Who hasn't voted ? http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=68760.0

Holly  Molly  Kelly


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi ya all hope you dont mind me joining you as I am finished with IUI I am afraid waiting on IVF just being referred just now.

Moomin congratulations honey, Megan looks beautiful.

Kelly sounds like congratulations are in order, wishing you a happy 8 months sending you tons of sicky vibes and     .

Katrina


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Just whizzing on!  Been worrying all day cos forgot to say hello to the beautiful **********!!!   How bad am i?

Kelly - we all think you're preggers & that's what counts!  Well done you - hang on in there!

Struthie - get you skinny girl!  I've lost 5lbs - wow!!  Still, I am on steroids & tons of drugs!

KJ - you secret train spotter!!  Glad you had fun - hope tonight's great!

Moomin - lovely pics!

Erica - chin up old girl - Lucy was v lucky to have you.  It's so hard when they go because you know that the next one will never be quite the same - just lovely in a different way - bit like men really! 

Well, scan was good - I've got 4 beauties! Which is a lot for me - all between 10 - 14mm & lining is fab (as always!!) so looking good - might even have to go early on Monday instead of Weds but hoping to hang on (cos that's when supply teacher is booked!!)


Holly - hope it's good news!  Must dash cos bidding for a table top mangle for my class home corner - "Homes from the Past" - how sad!!

Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Bum - bidding's ended!!!  Oh well!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oh poo jess, never mind..would a picture of one do? (not that I've got one i might add) trainspotter  you cheeky moo, purely for the little one honest  great follies girl 

welcome katrinar  course you can hang out here 

foster carer was great..really interesting, she's fostered about 120 kids over the years. she has a teeny one at the mo..a prem little boy..coulda gobbled him up..lots of useful info about how introductions work when the time comes...

kj x


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there

Hope all is good with everyone in IUI Friends land.

Kelly - pee stick queen!!  It all looks really, really good to me.  As far as I can see as long as the HCG shot is out of your system the pee sticks can't lie.  You totally deserve your BFP.

Moomin - Good to hear from you and that Megan is doing well.  She looks very lovely and I'm sure the next few weeks will fly by an dthat she will be home before you know it.  Congratulations again!

Holly -      to you too.  I so hope this is the one and that you are out there in the bush celebrating right now!

Julie - That woman is evil - you seriously deserve a medal.  But good to hear you will be getting pay rise an dshe will be gone soon!

KJ - It's great to hear that things are progressing for you.  Hopefully not too long to go before you can take your own little ones to see the trains...............

Erica - I hope you are okay and not struggling too much without Lucy.  Lots of     for this cycle.

Jess - Good to hear that I have a steroid buddy and that you are feeling good about this cycle.  I completely believe in the acupuncture too.

Molly - You'll have to tell me what to do with damsons - I have a tree full of them but no idea what to do with them!  Is damson crumble an option?!

Katrinar -    Welcome to the friends thread - I'm still in that no-mans land between IUI and IVF so you're in good company!

Perky - Good to hear from you and that trip to NZ is taking shape - all sounds very exciting!

I'm feeling much more optimistic about IVF and stuff at the moment and have been so busy plan making that I have a plan A, plan B and Plan C!  Plan A being steroids, baby aspirin and metformin for one more month (kind of reluctant to give it up because I am so certain I came so close in the 1st month), Plan B being NHS IVF which I am now eligible for (hurray!) and which I have to talk to the practice manager at the local private clinic about tomorrow to find out waiting times etc, and Plan C being mega-bucks posh London clinic all immune drugs IVF if all else fails (and once I have robbed a bank!)

So all in all feeling pretty chipper right now!

Big hellos to everyone not mentioned - Jillypops, Catwoman, VIL and Moosey, Sair, Lily, Struthie, Candy and CK 6.

Night night - I'm off to bed!

Love Rachel xx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Just a quickie as I have to go back to work...just wanted to let you know we are expecting twins!!!!!  We could see and hear the heartbeats....absolutely amazing considering they are only 10mm long!

We are both really excited but I don't think it'll be long before the panic starts to set in!!!  

Thanks for all your thoughts and positive vibes....  

Loads of love  Sarah xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

WOW oh WOW Sair, fab news       well done girl!!!

 

kj x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Fantastic news Sarah Well done xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all

Sorry not been on been out with my sis buyinh halloween costumes for the kids.

Sair-already said it on the other thread hun but I am chuffed to bits for you.How did you feel when they said its twins?? Michael said thats it then Jason will have to get rid of the Cobra men and cars eh!??Dead chuffed for you hunny.Can I ask you how lonf after your official test day it was till your scan today?Dont think I am gonna get a scan in before I go on my hols

Kj-glad lastnight went well,that ticker of yours is going might fast,I am gonna be away but I WILL find a way to find out your news,might have to knick a laptop  

Rachel-so glad your feeling more optomoistic hun,I must admit I really think that helped me this time round cos I was alot more posotive,loads of luck sweetie!!!!

Jess-well done on your scan hun(and ofcourse your ever fab lining) hope you find another mangle,do ya want me to grab the one at Oli's school  only joking

Big snoggeroonies to all you lovlies

Well I (ofcousre)did another test this morning still   got one more to use tomoz then I will use the clearblue digital(thanks Strthie!!!!!) on test day,I am so excited,but will not be able to rest till I have that all important scan!!!!

Kelly x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

You must be skint kelly all those test  

Really pleased for you Sarah, doubley pleased


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Sarah congratulations honey, double the trouble but double the fun   

Katrina


----------



## CR (Nov 30, 2004)

hi everyone.
i may not have posted in yonks but i do read and keep up with everyone's news.
but i just had to post and wish kelly and sair MASSIVE congrats.  i am so VERY pleased for you both. 
be sure to look after yourselves.  you clever gals you.

ck6 a short and sweet post, how are you?  how are things with you?

hoping so very very much for good news for my nuffield chums in coming weeks - holly and ********** you special gals.  (julie i hope you   your big bad boss before she leaves nasty nasty woman).

kj it sounds like you are moving along well with the adoption.  loads n loads of luck to you for your panel.

jess you still make me laugh with your posts!!

love and stuff to all you other special ladies i've been rude enough not to mention, i think of you all everyday.
i will promise to try harder with the posting!!
crxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

CR _ great to hear from you & what a scrummy pic!  

KJ - hope you didn't try & eat the baby!!! What a fab foster carer - I might well go down that route if all else fails (which it won't!!!! )

Sair - FAB news!!!!!!!!! My best teacher colleague with twins is also called Sarah!  Her twins (DDs)are lovely (but quite naughty!!) - she's starting back at work 1 day a week after 2 years off!  Now that's a really good reason to have twins!!!   Wonder what combination you'll get - can they tell if they're non-identical yet?

Holly - hope it's great news!  Thinking of you!

Kelly - you are SO funny!  Pee Stick queen!!  How many do you have to do to believe it? 3000?!  Roll on the blood test!!!
I've bought a minature doll's house mangle instead!! Much cheaper!

Erica - how are you gorgeous gal?

Jilly - and you -where are you? What's next for your ttc?  Any more iuis?

Julie - of course I love you loads - you are a real star!  Not long now till your next ivf - yippee!! Are you going to do icsi or ivf?

Must go - DH is pausing Dragon's Den for me! Just been for a lovely Pizza - we're on first name terms with all the staff in Pizza Express as we go there so often!! (Not part of my Slimming World diet so don't tell Struthie!!)

Hi Struthie - in those size 6 jeans yet?!   I've had a bad day today!


Love to all,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

PS Catwoman - empty your message box!!! Where are you?


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Naughty naughty Jess   

Size 6 indeed,am well back into size 14's,only 14 1/2 lbs to go!!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Afternoon lovelies   

KJ – aka Mrs Trainspotter! Tomatoes yum yum  I just love them. Lovin’ the new ticker gal!   The foster carer visit sounded very interesting & useful & God bless the carer for helping 120 children over the years.
Julie –    for wedding & baby chat, thank Crunchie it’s Friday, in fact why not treat yourself to one   I’ve just wrapped my lips around a Timeout & it was luuuuvvvvvverlie!!
Moomin – Lovely to hear from you poppet. Megan is just so scrumptious   Great to hear that she is doing well & that you’ve been able to have lots of cuddles. Good luck with breast feeding & you’re doing incredibly well, she’ll be home with you before you know it   
Candy – I’ll just  myself because I haven’t voted yet. Will do after I’ve posted this…..honest   
Katrinar – Hello   & welcome aboard lovely. It’s a great thread with lovely girls who give lots of support & advice. Wait until Jilly “sees” you here. 
Kelly – Congratulations to you, DH & Oli      Bet your mom & dad are overjoyed. Wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy & beyond.
Jess – Hey you Mrs Lovely Lining, not so much of the old girl  & believe me my chins are up & chocolate free as I never waste any   Love the comparison between dogs & men however I’ve always found the latter aren’t half as obedient   Well done on the follies, 4 beauties you go girl!! Hope you enjoyed your pizza. Jilly is moving at the moment so hasn’t got her computer but will be back towards the end of next week I think.
Rachel – I’m ok thanks sweetheart   Mood is very flat because of d/r & of course I miss my baby. Great to hear you sounding so happy &   Your ABC plans sounds great, very well thought through & here’s hoping you won’t need them all, it’s just nice to have a backup plan & to know where you are going isn’t it. Hope your chat at the private clinic went well yesterday    
Sair – Wohoo twins    Bet you couldn’t believe your eyes yesterday, not only was everything ok, but it was ok twice over. Double trouble but double all of the good things too. Any chance of sending me one    
Holly – Hope you’re having a great holiday & keep this roll of good luck going       
CR – Lovely to hear from you, what a gorgeous hunk Harvey is   Please stay in touch.
Struthie – Well done on the weight loss   
Molly -      hope you're ok, have a good weekend.
Catwoman - Getting worried aout you, hope you're just mega busy  

Hello   Starr, Shazia, Perky, VIL & everyone else.

Have a good weekend everyone.

Erica.


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Erika how are you sweetie, hows the D/R going? Hope Jillypops house move is going well?

Julieangle how are you honey still enjoying the home made baking.

Jess I love Dragon Den, I would be so   to be in front of them.

I am going to put my fake tan on forgot to do it the last couple of nights and I have a wedding 2morrow so will need to do it 2night and 2morrow morning wearing a corset top so need a nice colour on me.

Have a great weekend everyone?

Katrina


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey All

Sorry been awol but been having a complete nightmare at work...

BUT before i start moaning..

CONGRATULATIONS to Kelly... woo hoo honey.. all looks greats for you.. am so pleased for all 3 of you...   

and Sarah fab news from you too honey. Twins  and i can't believe you can hear the heartbeat so soon. You must both be on cloud 9  

Love to all...

Warning  moan coming..

Well the work issues continued with my 'lovely' staff member deciding that she was gonna take out a formal grievance on me for slander, abuse of my position etc.... All complete rubbish... it looks like she thinks that if she makes enough smoke about me.. the company will forget she 'borrowed' the money. I've spent all the week in tears.. can't believe she could do this to me.  

It's still not over and the person investigating me is off all weekend so it will be next week before i know if she's gonna uphold the grievance or not. The good news is that she was dismissed today for gross misconduct so at least i don't have to deal with her again.

I've got my hysteroscopy on monday so at least that will get me some sleep!!  

Will be around more next week to try and catch up.

Love to all

Starr (vvvv stresses )


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Starr sorry to hear you are having an awful time at work sending you a massive   and we can all come and   this ex employee for you  .  Good luck with your hysteroscopy on Monday hope all goes well  .  

Katrina


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there everyone

So nice to log on and read Kelly's news is now official.

Starr -    to your horrible ex-colleague.  You don't need people like this around.  Hope it is all sorted out very soon.  

I think I might be joining those of you who are IVF-ing fairly soon.  My Plan B might be coming into play sooner than I thought!  I spoke to the clinic the other day and now just have to go back to my GP to get all the forms signed.  Basically, the PCT here has only recently decided to fund any IVF on the NHS (even though Government said they all should) and even now they have very narrow criteria - you have to be between 36 and 39 which is ridiculous.  Anyway now that I am 36 I qualify and as none of the NHS hospitals here have fertility clinics it is performed at Wessex Fertility - a private clinic in Southampton that we had thought about going to anyway.  And it seems that we can do it almost straightaway.  My only doubt about it is that I am certain that they won't believe in any kind of immune treatment, which according to my current consultant I need, but the fact that we aren't paying kind of takes the pressure off.  So it's all quite exciting really.

Haven't time to write much more as it is now 11.30 and still not dressed!  Hope all the IUI friends have a lovely weekend.

 to evreyone

Love Rachel xxxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hey, guess what?  Egg collection is now tomorrow cos follies have grown so much!  On Friday had an 18,17,16 & 11mm so at 11.30 tomorrow will be talking a load of rubbish on pethadin!

Glad everyone else is ok - especially Kelly!
Thank god she can stop pee testing now!!!!  Well done girl!

Erica - great to hear from you - you always make me smile!

Starr - sorry you're having a tough time - glad they've binned the evil cow though!

Sair - hope you're ok - have you told work yet?  Will you get out of playground duty? Healthy & Safety & all that!

Julie - ICSI's good!  Takes the fertilisation worry away a little bit.

Molly - hope you've had a nice weekend.

KJ - seen any good trains? Hope you've made some more delcious jam or chutney - seen some great jam pans on Ebay & nearly bought one but thought I might be a tad busy with the ivf!


Anyway, must go to bed now - not drining anything til after the op now cos last time had to insert a catheter which was really horrible!!!    Hoping for a lot less pain this time!

Speak to you after I've recovered from the drugs!!
Love Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

PS - Holly, where are you?!!!!!!!


----------



## CR (Nov 30, 2004)

way hey, jess, what great follies you have. 
loaaaaaaaaaaaaads a luck to you for tomorrow, hope it goes well.
stay off the drink!!!
will be thinking of you at 11.30am.  hoping for no catheter    
are you sure you will recover from the drugs  
only jokin.
crxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

So much news!

Jess - hunny I hope you got my pm which I hurriedly typed while I saw you online last night.  Thinking of you and sending a zillion     for all to be straightfwd and pain free with just a few mortifying moments for DH during your pethadine encounter    Hoping for your gorgeous eggs to do their best with those speedy boy swimmers so they can snuggle down comfy like in your beautiful lining!!  Heaps and heaps of  and  

Kelly - WELL DONE!!!   What a result!    Loads of sticky vibes and a happy, healthy pregnancy darlin!!

CR - you don't know how great it is to see you posting.  Harvey is a gorgeous cherub child and could happily gobble him up - in the nicest possible way!!

Rachel - what a turn of events!  Yay!!!  So pleased you've got a new plan, be it  A,B,C it's got a good feeling about it!!  Heaps of   to the start of something new and isn't it great the way after waiting and being unsure things just happen.... has to be a reason!!!

 Katrinar - nice to 'see' you here   How was the wedding and were you a bronzed godess??

Starr - feel so mad for you.  How could she do this to our lovely Starr??!!  I hope it will blow over quickly.  You know you have to believe in you and know you acted the way your position dictates.  It's hard not to take it personally when you've worked together for so long but at the end of the day she was wrong!!  Thinking of you loads and sending you a whole heap of  for your hystercopy to be all clear today hun.  Good luck with your cons apptmt too on the 4th?  

Erica - hunny it's going to take time living without Lucy.  She will have left such a big hole.  Is Fred pining still?  Little poppet.  Hope you're starting to feel better with the witch having been.  Holding on to the hope for you sweetie and here's the baton!!  Run and run with it and cross that finish line - I know you can!   

Julie -   to you, you real life angel.  The next while sounds very busy with increased work responsibilities but am so pleased you're going to be in the control seat while pg boss is off.

CK6 - yay!!!  Lovely to 'see' you around but would love to hear from you more!!  Hope Shazia is ok    Your post got me worried....

Moomin - you've probably got no time for posting but hope gorgeous Megan is doing nicely and you're getting to have lots of cuddles and BF is working out well  

Sair - wishing you all well for the next 9 months.  I'm sure you are feeling completely shell shocked.  Sending you all the love in the world  

KJ - knew there was something dodgey about you - but now Jess has mentioned it am sure I remember an olive green anorak hanging suspiciously in your hallway    Thanks for msn - it was good to laugh.  Big birthday snogs to Caleb and only 10 days to go    

Molly    

Candy - Hey doll!  Am sure your apptmt is looming    

Am sure I've missed essential messages....  my apologies to those!!!  

Thanks all for your lovely messages and positives.  Unfortunately as I suspected it wasn't to be for us.  No sign of the witch until after stopping the pessaries so that at least was encouraging to know they work for me.  We have our plan for next time which will be the long protocol with down regging and egg collection late Nov/early Dec... spookily enough a year on since the last time.  Was feeling like throwing it all in but then I log on here and find so many strong and determined women that I felt inspired again....

Our holiday was nice.  It was good to hang out with DH.  Back to real life and all that....


H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Holly - I am so sorry it wasn't to be this time,good luck for your next treatment,you too Julie,sorry I haven't been in touch too much,but its hard!

Hard to accept that DS will never be a big brother as he would be so good.
Anyway enopugh of me!

Jess - good luck today matey,fingers crossed this has to be it!

Love to all


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

happy monday everyone  i have just eaten a whole mango to myself so feelin a bit sick  i had a dodgy tum end of last week and over weekend which seems to finally be better, so was starving after taking the dog for a walk and got a bit carried away!
caleb was 1 yesterday, we were going to but him a new cushion for his bed but ran out of time, but he didnt seem to mind..he had roast lamb leftovers for his dinner as a birthday treat 

julie - you said the C word  but fab about your oven and washing machine at last  hope you're not working too hard  i think you should do a countdown ticker for your boss leaving 

jess - hope all goes well today  

starr..you poor thing, what a nasty nasty piece of work. stay strong hunny, you know you're right and thats what matters. hope hysteroscopy today goes ok 

rachel - get you with jugglin all your plans! what stoooopid criteria about the age  sounds like you are headed down a path you are happy with now 

right better get on, a biilion things to get done today, first stop buying wellies as the grass over the fields is getting very long, hate wellies, but needs must

love to all

kj xxxxxxxxx


----------



## CR (Nov 30, 2004)

arhhhhhh, holly, i am sorry.  i suppose the good news is that the pessaries are ok for you, so your clinic now know more how to fine tune your treatment.  but you so so deserve to get to your bfp.  both you and julie guided me in my early days on ff and i feel like i have queue-jumped you two.  
(i always had this crazy thing whilst ttc that i was happy to line up in a queue and wait but when i got to the front it's my turn for success, bit mad i know but it helped me wait and be a bit patient, but you 2 ladies where in front of me and are very overdue your positive result).  i'm so desperate for you both to reach your so richly deserved bfp's.  i would be absolutely gutted if you chucked in the towel.  it's very obviously a very personal decision but i am so very sure that with the knowledge exchange and support from this website you and all the other richly deserving ladies will get their so desired end result.  be sure that DH gives you loads of hugs.

julie, i have a spare homemade xmas pud i could have dropped into you!!  i know you like a bit of homebaking   glad your kitchen is coming back together.  you never know what a pain it is not to have your usual creature comforts until they are not there.  are you going through the chaucer this time?  i am sending you soooooo many good vibes for this cycle you must be feeling them!!!
harvey is such a good boy, i have been so lucky on so many counts.  he has just cut his first 2 teeth and has started sitting up, albiet in a bit of a drunken manner.  i think he is so very cute with 2 little teeth, but i am obviously very biased!!!  he is such a ladies man already, he beams at ladies but not so at men, his swim teacher wants to take him home. the ladies in the supermarket, just about any ladies he comes in contact with.  have a good day, ignore that horrible boss lady.

jess, hopefully there is no sign of the dreaded catherer.  and your follies are behaving and flirting with your swimmers.  sending you loads of love and luck.  let us know how you are when you are ready.

ck6, tell us how are you?  we miss you and your news?

i am manicly doing all the things i can as i am now in the last month of my maternity leave  
the wedding plans are now coming together.

kelly, hopefully you are really well, the fabulous news has sunk in and you are giving the peesticks a break!!     take care.

got to go and do some stuff.
have a good day everyone.
love as always
crxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Julie xx

Well op was postponed today.. probs with consultant so got to wait another 2 weeks.. How annoying you get yourself all psyched up then nothing.

On the up side my boss has just told me that the grievance has been thrown out!!

Love to all
xxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

LOVE it Julie


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Afternoon lovelies..................

Katrinar – Hello hun   I’m fine thank you. Jilly’s move is going well & she will hopefully have her computer working sometime round the 7th.  Did you have a lovely time at the wedding & how was the tan?
Starr – Sorry to hear your hysteroscopy has been cancelled   it is a real pain in the   when you get psyched up for something like that but I'm sure 2 weeks will fly by. Fab news about the grievance being thrown out   serves her right rotten cow. Hopefully you can now de-stress a little.
Rachel – Wohoo plan B already    Great news on funding it’s like a weight being lifted isn’t it. It is very exciting, can’t wait for you to hop on the rollercoaster ride.
Jess – Oooer Mrs Lovely Lining sending you bucket loads of       for ec collection today. Hoping there is no catheter & only minimal pain   don't want them spoiling that lovely lining do we! Looking forward to your sedation story   will go & change my tena lady so I’m ready for it! 
KJ –  to the gorgeous Caleb sounds like he had a nice treat. A whole mango Mrs  did you enjoy? Did you do any train spotting at the weekend? Maybe you could do it in your new wellies   
Julie – Great news that you’ve got your oven & washing machine working again   We take all these things for granted don’t we. You’re naughty   you said the “C” word. Drug collection tomorrow, wohoo jump aboard the rollercoaster mate    Please don’t think about last year, it’s in the past & should stay there. Onwards & upwards you know the score. Lovin’ your ticker!! 
Holly -I’m so sorry to read your post    I was so hoping for good news for you. On the plus side, it’s great that you have a plan & that the pessaries worked for you. Believe me young lady if you chuck the towel this way, it’s coming straight back at ya!  We are so going to get our dream, one way or another & will help each other all the way to the finishing line so there!! Long protocol with d/r easy peasy lemon squeezy, don’t you worry about it. And no more mention of “this time last year”. Last year was just that……………………last year so leave it in the past where it belongs. This tx cycle will be different in all ways including the outcome    You've learnt/done so many positive things during the last 12 months so are that little bit further on & that bit nearer to your dream. Faith & hope lovely girl   
Catwoman –     for worrying me!!!!!   

For all of you who like me have been worried about Claire, I got hold of her over the weekend & all is well with her & the twins thank goodness. She is just very busy & didn’t realise that she hadn’t posted for so long. I've suitably kicked her  & she said she will try & catch up with everyone this week. 

Hello  Molly, Struthie, Sair, Moomin, Candy, Kelly, Sarah, CR, Shazia, Perky, VIL & everyone else.

Erica.xxxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Just realised i've been really rude and missed lots of news.......

Holly honey so sorry about the bfn. You seem really together and ok with it.. try and take it easy on yourself. Good luck for the next ride on the rollercoaster xx  

Kj didn't realise your little man was 1 !!  Where's that year gone  Caleb xxx

Rachel plan B sounds great xx

Looby hope your feeling better honey...    to you and madam xx

Candy  read on the other thread bout J and you.. sending you loads of love honey too xx  

Erika  oh wise one   you talk so much sense!!  I second the no last year talk.. it does you no good at all. Ta for the news on Claire and Jillly    for you too xx

Jess hope e/c went well today and there's lots of lovely eggies and sperm having a dance now xx

Struthie  don't apologise for finding this hard. I think that it's sometimes harder to give up than keep trying. xxxxx

Kel.. you still on that cloud ??

Moomin Megan is beautiful.. glad she's doing so well.. Home soon eh ?? 

Katrina ta for the lovely words xx

Right must sort out some tea.. love to all not mentioned (esp Molly xx) xxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Bit groggy so hope I get this right!

Holly thanks for message - whizzed one right back to you!  I did the long protocol - no sniffing though, just Pill - seems quite good- follies a big juicy size!

Managed to get 3 out of the 4 & hoping for 100% fertilisation as need another frosty to go with our other one.

Had bit of a nasty scenario though cos woman in bed opposite (they always have 3 couples in a morning) came out of EC & then got rushed by ambulance to hospital as she was bleeding heavily - felt so sorry for her DH, he looked terrified.

Nurse said it was a precaution & they'd never had it happen before.

Ooo DH has just come back from Tescos with a huge bunch of flowers for me - bless!

KJ - mad mango muncher - not sure I could eat a whole one!  Can't believe the iui friends'  mascot is 1 year old already!  Give him a big sloppy kiss from me!

Just thought of something funny that happened at the clinic - they always play naff 70s/80s music while you wait & the first song playing was "If you DOn't Know Me By Now" by The Real Thing & that was DH's & his ex-wife's "first dance" song at their wedding!!   Gave us a bit of a chuckle!

DH is off work all this week which is nice but he seems to have booked in a load of golf matches!!  I think I'm going to really take it easy for the first 3 days & then do a little bit more but nothing too strenuous!


Starr - glad your work has seen sense!

Erica well done for sorting Claire out!  Hope she empties her inbox too!

Will have to go now cos my memory has gone a bit fuzzy & I can't remember everyone's news!!!

Oooo just remembered - Julie, loving that ticker!!    Glad the kitchen is now looking like a kitchen - we'll all be round for a meal!

Loads of love,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Holly so sorry to read your news   but glad the pressaries work even tho they are horrible.

Starr glad the problem at work has been sorted honey, just what you dont need, 2 weeks will fly in.

Rachel good news on the funding coming thro sweetie.

Erika great to hear Jilly's move is going well.  Tan was fine just use the Dove one with a hint of tanning but works and looks natural, I only did my fake tan once before and ended up orange as it said it takes an hour to develope and nothing so I put on another layer and nothing when I woke in the morning   when I saw myself and I was going to try bridesmaide dresses on as well, we all had a good laugh tho.

KJ Caleb 1 already cant believe how time flies.

********** glad kitchen is coming on and you can cook now.

Had my blood taken today to check for clotting as my mum nearly died 3 years ago with DVT and I have been asking the nurses but they kept brushing me off so when I asked the cons he said I must get this checked, after 3 failed IUI's   at least it will be done before starting down the IVF road.

Big hello to everyone else not had dinner yet so must go I am starving.

Katrina


----------



## CR (Nov 30, 2004)

good going jess.  take it easssssssy.  you could tell dh that the weather isn't all that this coming week if you need to curtail his golfing activities!!!  hoping your little collection is going great stuff.

julie, sooooooooo loving that ticker!!!
oh, 4 got, wedding next year 2 june at chilston park, dp proposed at xmas lunch last year (used xmas as i know you aren't using the c word!!).  can you believe i lost a diamond out of my ring on a cricket pitch couple of  months ago, dp's boss offered £20 for the children to find it and they all got down on hands and knees and low and behold a lovely teenage girl found can you believe, i had been all over the cricket pitch, not playing cricket!!  dp had to pay the boss back tho, doh!!  just got it back from the jewellers after repair, it took ages it had to go to thailand to be repaired and it got caught up in the koo out there.  well that was the excuse the jewellers used, it probably only just went down the road and they couldn't be bothered cos there was no money in it for them.  good luck with the drug collection.

goodnight everyone, love as always
crxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey all

Jess - oooh hunny great to hear from you and thanks for pm gorgeous.  Everything possible crossable over here for your phone call today      Hope Faith Trust Belief!!!  Only thinking good things!!  I'm with CR - lets hope it rains all week!!  My DH would be inclined to do the same given half the chance    

Julie - lovin that ticker    Thanks for lovely pm sweetcheeks   Great to hear you're fully functional again!!  What a relief!!  How's it all lookin?? Big day for you.... but Erica is right - this year it's all going to be very different and you're almost at the start line    

CR - You made me laugh about queue jumping.  I admit I do feel like that about people without fertility issues - how dare they?!!  But not about those who have been patiently waiting in the queue too I promise.  My younger sisters friends are all having theirs now while my own friends have 7 year olds and have moved on to other things and left the baby days behind well and truly - sigh.  I always feel like I'm playing catch up.  How fab to hear about wedding next year - will be here before you know it  ooh can imagine how frantic you were at losing that precious stone - thankgoodness it was recovered!  Hunny what's this bit at the end of your personal blurb?  Hope it's not causing you stress and worry...  

Starr - was  about your apptmt being postponed.  How irritating!!  You seem to take it in your stride though and hope the time flies so it's done and dusted for you and you can get on with next steps.  Very pleased that the grievance has been thrown out.  Justification for you that you were indeed in the RIGHT as we all new you were    BTW - did my   and paddy throwing on the second week of the 2ww.  Was sure in my heart then it wasn't to be so when the negative result came thru it was no surprise and I felt ready to move on again.

Erica - hello ole wise one!!  Thanks for  your words and ear    You are right but I'm more surprised at how the time has come around so quickly and how I was sure that I would have been further on with tx than we are.  What with one thing and another the year has flown.  Hope you are ok   Have a feeling that there is more going on in Ericaland than you're letting on for some reason....  And THANKYOU for letting us know that Catwoman is ok!!  She had me worried there...

Struthie - big snogs and snuggleroos to you too.  You're a brave soul and doing so well.  Thanks for your words  

KJ - if it's not big juicy melons you're on about it's mangoes!  Me - I'm more a satsuma    Snap - I too thought - perfect wellies to match that anorak!!  Loves gorgeous - only 9 days whooooooooooohoooooooooooo!!!!

Katrinar - great to hear tan worked out all ok and most importantly sounds like a very good plan to have your tests done for clotting.  Thankgoodness the cons took you seriously and shame on nurses    I'm sure they just don't have a full understanding of things and rather than looking at the big picture just act on what the doctors say - grrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

Kel - things all good on 

Have been to accu today which was good.  We always have a good giggle so that's therapeutic in itself.  Have been inside all day trawling the net for houses to buy - still nothing but it keeps me busy as it's wet and horrible out.  Mr C sniffed at the window and took to his bed again.  He's still recovering from the horror of the cattery.  Unfortunately he was really distressed all week so he won't be going back there.  Big groan - have told the temp agency I'll be available again for work... poo.  

Slaters
H xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Bu$$er, just pressed wrong key & lost a BIG post!

Memory still all fuzzy & can't think what I wrote! 

Julie - oooo going to get the drugs, how exciting!  I always think "my baby's in this box"!!  

DH is off on a pre-arranged charity golf day - must be great being a bloke! Think I'll organise a charity shopping day!

Can't quite believe how much pain I'm in - feel really butchered!  The 1st EC I had was completely painless.  I can't even walk, have to just shuffle!

Really hope it clears up before tomorrow - having ET at 2.40pm.

Clinic rang - not the best news, 2 out of 3 have fertilised which means none to freeze - gutted really, just HAS to work on this fresh cycle.  

Still, it's still a fab fertilisation rate considering we have so few.  Terry, the wonderful embryologist, told me he'd try it again to see if it was just slow! 


CR - lovely to see you back again.  Have you got some frosties? I can't remember.

Candy - have you decided when to try another ivf?  Must be quite a tricky decision.

Gorgeous Molly, thanks for the texts - kept me positive!  Hope you're ok.  When are we having another meet - I really hope to come to this one & catch up with everybody.

Struthie - how are you skinny bird?  I've eaten pure rubbish these last few days - had a BIG INdian takeaway with friends on Sat night - was determined to have tandoori chicken but failed miserably & had a huge korma. peshwari naan, onion bhajis & a really oily aubergine dish!!! Not going to be weighed this week!!
Still, have had other things on my mind!


Holly - thanks for message - you're fab!  Glad DH is playing golf today cos the post van has been 3 times to deliver stuff off Ebay!  We're doing the topic "Homes" at school & I wanted to turn my home corner into a home from the past - bought tons of stuff (blown a whole weeks' wages!!!).

Very angry though cos bought an antique copper frying pan & the one they've sent me is nothing like the one in the pic - has got a plastic handle!!!!  That's the first Ebay rip off I've had!   

I'm hoping to re-list them all when we've finished with them at school, so DH isn't too mad at me!!

Erica's right - last year's outcome won't happen again & you've done all the right things so just go with the flow & trust in the tons of good vibes everyone will be sending your way!     Have a very positive feeling about you this time!  Felt like that about Sair too & look at her!    

Must go & lie down cos feeling bit wierd! No cheeky comments, Erica!!


Love to all,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Jess - thats great news,lets hope the third is just a slow starter!

My third e/c was awful,the pain after was really bad and could only shuffle for a few days - never again!

I have slimming world tonight,have had lots of slimming world cake this week,just hope I haven't gained,have been walking LOADS!

Hope you are resting up


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

jess - i know you're  bit disappointed but 2 is just great..keep focussing on them and how well they've done and try not to think about what didnt happen     

i've been doing mandatory training all day yawn, sick of that bloomin resusitation dolly and hoists. still, did get paid for it 

my new wellies are nice and blue and i will NOT be trainspotting in them. i might not do anything at all cos they arent that comfy, wellies never are tho are they..

kj x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi all

Sorry really really quick post to say I am moving back into the hospital tonight to be with Megan, as we are now encouraging her to breast feed and I need to be with her.  Not looking forward to be stuck in a stuffy room, but will be great to be near my daughter!

Will post as soon as I am home again, not sure when that will be, but hopefully will have Megan with me at home.

Good luck to anyone starting treatment, testing, KJ for going to Panel etc

Love to each and everyone of you

Moomin
xxx

Kelly - text me when you have had your scan, need to know how many!!!!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Sorry ladies just a quickie.........
Jess - Feeling weird  I don't really need to say anything do I!!!!! I thought "If you don't know me by now" would have been appropriate in the theatre as your cons dived in to collect your eggs  This time tomorrow you will have 2 beautiful embies back on board    Don't worry about the substitute, it's nice to have but you won't need it   Everything is crossed for you mate, so hoping this is your time. 
Starr - Wait til Poops sees that you think I talk sense. Of course I know I do but I'm sure she'll have something to say about it   No point looking backwards is there poppet, onwards & upwards only 
Katrina - Loved the orange story   thank goodness you didn't look like a tangerine at the weekend.   for your blood test results.
KJ - At least you got paid for today   & got some lovely blue wellies too!
SMCC - Oh Sarah sweetheart. Praying everything is alright for you           faith & hope.
Holly - Glad you said "ole" wise one & not "old" wise one   Glad you're benefitting from accu, I'm going for my first session this cycle tomorrow evening & can't wait. I know what you mean about time, don't know where the last 12 months have gone   Can you believe my little niece in 1 on the 17th  Seems to me that you're a bit of a mystic meg. Will pm you later in the week once the wages are complete. 
Julie - Wohooooooo go get them drugs girl     & join me on this mad but exciting journey!
Moomin - Of course you need to be with your daughter   Hope all goes well & look forward to hearing from you very soon when you are back at home with Megan.

Big     to all not mentioned sorry but it's nearly home time (not that I'm sorry it's home time of course   ). Had d/r scan today, all done lining was 1.5. Stims start tomorrow, can't wait feel like crap. And guess when my first scan is.............................Friday 13th     

Erica.xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Jess - KJ's right, look at how well you've done and they'll be little beauties, all you could ever need       at your confession about the post van deliveries!  Thank goodness for golf!!  You are a love getting all that stuff for your class.  Hope you get the shoddy frypan sorted out and the remainder sold ok again afters!!  All the best for today and so hope you're in a lot less pain  for your words too.

Erica - oi Mrs!!  Talk about superstitious!!  Blimey O'Reilley here's you giving Julie and I a right good talking to and you're almost as bad!  I say 13 - lucky for some, especially YOU!!!  All you need is a black cat and things will be perfect!!    Look fwd to hearing from you when you're less busy... hope you're ok and that SIL is not giving you grief  

KJ - It's not often I'd disagree with you - but wellies are my favourite footwear of choice.  I bought some lovely jobs in Padstow last year and I wear them whenever possible.  They get loads of comments too as the colourful wellie look never took off here... can't understand that    Hope you've got fun things planned for today seeing yesterday was such a yawn!

Moomin - hope all is going well with lovely Megan and she's home in no time  

Julie - big  

 to all

Struthie - hope weigh in went well!!!

The agency phoned today and have a job for a couple of weeks at a law firm - starting on the 16th - snore.  Aaah well I've been so good and not bought anything since not earning so guess I'll be able to treat myself once the pennies come in.  No other news....  at least it stopped raining... but will have to put my  wellies away again!

xx's
H


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Sorry I have been awol,trying to get organised for holiday to Cornwall !!! Having BIG money troubles too!!Ah well!! 

Well I feel weird,I do feel pg but I dont if that sounds strange.I am so happy to have got this far but I am so scared that when I go for a scan it will be bad news,oh the worry never stops!!wont be able to believe it till my scan on 23rd!! Got a doctors appointment in abit to get on the books so to speak and to ask a few questions. 

Might not get chance to come on before I go away but I am thinking of you all loads ,I did try to get hold of a laptop so I can take it with me and keep up with all you lovlies but no joy 

Jess-Wow things have moved so fast hunny,dont be down about no frosties,I didnt have any either and I had two fertilise and look where I am !!! Loads of luck sweetie!!!    

Kj-cant tell you how much I will be thinking about you while I am away,will have to find an internet cafe so I can catch up on your good news!!

Moomin-You are doing the right thinh babes,your going to be where you are most needed,will text ya hunny.

Erica-        not long now babes!!!

Holly-glad accu went well,hope you enjoy spending your wages!!

Struthie-keep up the good work on loosing weight babes.

Julie-loads of luck for starting chick, ab fab ticker!!!   

Right must go,love to all,
Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jess -          for et today, was thinking about you at half 2, hoping you keep this run of good news going. Hope you're not too uncomfortable today I felt like you 1st time round. I shuffled & couldn't sit properly for a few days. Luckily 2nd time was a little better so I'm hoping for the same this time round.
Holly - Damn right I'm keeping you & Miss Angel in check  I have to watch you pair for negative vibes &  them out of you at the first opportunity!! As I remember the 3 of us did tx pretty much together last year so "The 3 Amigos" part II is underway.......wohoo     I'm not bothered about Friday 13th by the way it just made me giggle as I predicted it as my first scan date. Good news about the job, it will keep you occupied, take your mind off things & of course, give you the chance to buy lots more wellies   
Julie -     hope you're ok today, will catch up with you tomorrow. Glad you got your drugs sorted yesterday, there's a spare seat on this rollercoaster with your name all over it!!
Kelly - Hope you have a lovely holiday   in Cornwall. Try not to worry about money issues too much, you've got a fantastic  a dream come true to concentrate on.
Jilly -     for your appt today mate. Petrol station       

Big loves to all not mentioned    

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie  
I have warmed your seat ready my lovely..........look here we are with Holly & Jilly!!!
 
Sorry but I'm  now, can't believe I managed to find that!!

Erica.xx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi everyone  

Sorry I have been awol for a few days....you have all been in my thoughts though   

Jess - I'm so pleased to hear that everything has gone well for you this week.  Make sure you take things easy....I take it you are having the full two weeks off aren't you.  Any dodgy supply teachers having your class this time??  I liked your idea about playground duty..I must say this week I did feel scared incase one of the children kicked the football at me!!!!!  Our playground is quite small and nearly all of the key stage 2 boys (and a few girls) play footie every break....it's quite mad and a bit of a free for all...quite often ends in tears!!!!  Sending you all the love and      in the world....you so deserve for this to be your turn.

Julie - hiya chick...how are you?  Fab news about your kitchen...we are thinking of having ours done...do you think you could hire Lee out  Fab ticker by the way...I can't believe she'll be gone so soon now....YIPPEE!!!!!!  Loads of positive vibes coming your way for your tx....so it'll all be starting in about a weeks time then....exciting!!!

Kelly - so they've made you wait ages for your scan too.  At least you've got your holiday to take your mind off it...hope you have a fab time.

Erica - super thin lining eh..well done!  Really pleased you can start stimming and wishing you loads of luck for next Friday mate... 

Moomin - lovely to hear from you and lovely to see another piccie of Megan.  Hope the feeding goes well and that she'll soon be home with you.

Holly - hope you are ok hun.  Good news about the job....just keep thinking of those pennies!!

kj - you didn't fancy some brightly coloured patterned wellies then!!!!!!  Thinking of you and sending loads of     

Starr - so pleased to hear about the grievance...but what a pain about your op being cancelled.  Hope you are not feeling too   

Loads of love to everyone I've missed.

No news really from me.  I've got an appointment at my surgery with the midwife next Tues.  It sort of doesn't feel real again now...I guess that is normal until you can actually see that you are pregnant.  I do get very tired in the evenings and afternoons and mornings come to think of it..only saw the first 5 laps of the grand prix on Sunday afternoon!!!

Anyway...'see' you all later...

Loads of love

Sarah xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Kel - guess it's going to take time for it to feel real, but hunny, it really is real you've got a BFP!!!  We'll miss your craziness while your on holiday, but enjoy and hope it helps the time to pass until your scan    

Jess - hope all went well yesterday.  Thinking of you loads and hoping you're resting up big stylie with those precious two on board!!   and  

Erica - you so crack me up with your smilies!!  It's hilarious and how perfect!!  

Julie - next week...  bring it on too I say!  There's such a good vibe going on here at the moment that the good feelings I have for you all just have to be right 

Sair - ooh hun, you do sound tired.... but watching the Grand Prix would put me to sleep in an instant if that makes you feel any better    Hope you're managing to keep off playground duty, it's way too dangerous out there for you and your precious cargo!!

KJ - where did you get to yesterday ... were you too busy standing on damp platforms with notebook at the ready...  Lovin ya and also counting down those days with you    

I'm in one of those can't get motivated moods.  I really should get the vacum cleaner out... I really should tidy up the study... I really should go to supermarket   .... yawn soooooooo can't be   Oooh but next week I'll be entirely different as work the following and favie sister is coming to stay!  So can't wait.  DH is playing cricket again this year and I'm so bored with it already.  It takes up huge amounts of time and we had the opportunity of going to a flash race day event... only to have to turn it down as it clashes with a match - snore!!  Feeling a bit bored and frustrated but yes, work will help to take my mind off things.  I'm also looking into a new sideline venture so that should help.

Snogeroos to all!!

H xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Thank you for all the lovely messages - you are such a special bunch!!

Well, good news! Our embies are fab - one mega grade 1 & one v nearly a grade 1 but it's oval instead of round!! But apparently that's not a prob cos they hatch out of the shell anyway.  Feel quite chuffed that such an old duffer can manage to produce good quality eggs!

Still in pain but it's getting better - got ac this pm so that should help.  Trying to do lots of visualisation - nurse was doing it with me during ET but kept getting the giggles!


Sair - So basically you're tired all the time then?!  When will mat leave start?  Bet you can't wait!  Have you had to fill out a risk assessment form? We have to at our school - would def put playground duty down & maybe assemblies - they can be v dangerous!! 

Moomin - great news that DD is ready for breast feeding - how exciting, all heading in the right direction.  She'll be home before you know it.

Julie - Hurrah! Not long to go - but I wouldn't get on that dodgy ride with crazy chick Erica!!! Looks a bit bumpy to me (the ride, not Erica!! )

Holly - get you with your flash wellies!  I haven't even got a pair, never mind a trendy coloured pair.  My mad mum (who is seriously crap with money) once paid £140 for a pair of beautiful leather lined Hunters - unfortunately, they were so heavy she could only walk about 100m in them!    Still, they looked good!

KJ - I have memories of resussie (sorry brain gone!) Annie from my many years as a lifeguard!  Disgusting rubbery thing!   

One of the girls who I worked with failed her resuscitation test 5 times but one day she was on the loo at home when her dad called her cos her mum (mega obese mad woman!) had stopped breathing - luckily Alice was able to do the old resus & brought her back to life. 

Her dippy sister was there & she told her to phone for help - instead of calling the ambualnce, she phoned their other sister who lived 300 miles away in Scotland - doh!!


Struthie - hope the weigh in goes well - so glad I'm not going tonight - think these embies must be v heavy! 

Molly - thanks for the call, so lovely to speak to you - you sounded just how I imagined!

Kelly - hope you've finally stopped testing!  Have a fab time in Cornwall - you deserve the break.  Don't worry about money, it will sort itself out.

Erica - hope when EC comes you get a really smooth ride!  Although, the shuffle is def in for this year - such a good look!   Still, getting tons of sympathy from DH - just as well as Ebay stuff keeps appearing!

Talking of which, rang the people that sent me the duff antique copper pan &  bless them, was genuine mistake so they're going to re-send the correct one & refund my money! Bargain!


Must go cos DH is huffing about downstairs!

Love to all,
Mwah, mwah!
Jess xxxxx

PS - if Lee is for hire, may I join the queue?!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Sair - Sorry you're feeling so tired, but hey it's worth it poppet  just make sure you get your rest at every opportunity. Good luck for your midwife appt next week  
Holly - Sideline venture emmmmm any clues  How lovely to have your favourite sis coming to stay  no doubt you'll have a ball! Then work the following week, so you're nice & busy & the weeks leading up to the start of tx will fly by . I've been keeping busy too, here I am doing one of my weekly workouts  
SMCCSarah - Hope you're feeling more relaxed today, you'll be seeing that little heartbeat in no time at all  sweetheart.
Catwoman - Another   for not getting in touch this week!! A few   too!!
Lilly - Where have you gone?  Hope all is well & that you are just busy. Jilly has asked me to tell you that following her appt yesterday she is now officially "an IUI turned IVF" girl. Her cons has said no point doing more IUI & her first IVF appt is next week.
Jess - Hey you there is nothing wrong with my ride  And what do you mean bumpy? Can you see me  So, many a good tune played on an old fiddle then mate, us old birds have still got it eh! Lots of     for your 2 fantastic embies the oval one & the round one! Hope you enjoyed accu this afternoon & great news about the refund for your copper pan  Looking forward to my shuffle, I'm guessing the 18th. 
Julie - Hiya lovely   Will pm you tomorrow along with Holly, it will be my catch up day. Great to hear that you're not so busy, but won't the work pile up  Ah well don't worry about it, more important things to focus your thoughts on  Hope Smudgy  is better when you get home tonight.
Jilly - Hey you hurry back, not that I miss you because I don't    but because I'm getting a reputation as being wise & sensible!! I need my nutty  Poops. Hope computer & phone lines get sorted today. I'm totally over the moon about your next step   I know it's a big scary step but it's so going to be worth it & I'll be with you all the way (not optional so bad luck!) 

Big to Katrinar, Starr, KJ, Rachel, Moomin, Molly, Candy, Kelly, Shazia & everyone else.

I went to accu last night for the first time this cycle. He said I was amazing & I said I knew & that I was just trying to convince DF  He said everything was good & the only thing was that I had too much adrenalin, not such a bad thing eh! So he did his business & I went home chilled & relaxed & had a lovely sleep.

"See" you all tomorrow.

Erica.xxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

Just wanted to say a big hello before I go away for the weekend (country house hotel with DH - can't wait!!!!).  It's been a bit of a crazy week workwise and   wise (I'm sure you don't want to know that but got to give last go of clomid and steroids a superhuman effort!!!!!).  

Got an appointment with my GP on monday to sign IVF forms and arrange outstanding blood tests so hopefully things will start moving soon.

Big loves to all, but especially - 

The "three amigos" - for this being your turn.  You all deserve it so much.  Faith and Hope and everything else good that is going.

Jess -     for the 2ww and all that time to spend on e-bay!

Moomin, Megan and Richard- Hope you are all home soon.

Sair and Kelly  - Hope you are doing fine and that you really have set off a run of luck for the other girls on here

 KJ, Molly, Candy, lily, Struthie, Starr, Catwoman  and everyone else

Love Rachel xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Morning all   
Like I said on the IVF thread I know I'm early but I wet the bed   Thought I'd catch up early & try again before I finish work at 5pm.
Rachel - Have a fab weekend away  with DH. You are quite right to give Clomid a last go. My friend did 8 months on Clomid before moving to IVF. She signed the IVF forms, did the blood tests etc & guess what?  she fell pg on her last Clomid month & never got to IVF. Hoping the same happens for you       Great that you have a backup plan though, starting with the signing of the forms next week oooooohhhh so exciting   
Jess - I've forgotten to send you lots of    &         from Jilly. She did ask me to & is over the moon about your great news at having 2 fab embies on board. There are problems with her computer   but she is hoping it will be sorted over the weekend.
Julie - Morning fruit  how are you? Glad it's Friday, I know I am   Will mail you later, I'm about to leave work to take my little Fred to the vets. He has developed a very upset tummy & because he is so tiny I can't afford to leave taking him until Monday. Hope he's ok     
Jilly -             

Big     to everyone.

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello my lovlies.

Just a really quick one cos I am off on my Jollies !!!!! Cant wait!! We are gonna have a big fat cream tea when we get there and then an even bigger ****** feast at night!!  

Just wanted to say I will be thinking of you all so very much while I am away and am sending loads of fuzzy love and good luck vibes for each and every one of you!!!!

       
       
       

    
    
    

       
       
       ​
Loads of love and hugs,fairydust and orange spots to all you lovlies

See ya in two weeks !!

Kelly x


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello, oh gorgeous ones!
First of all, huge, huge, huge apols for not logging in for so long – my bum is very sore from all Ms Erica's bottom-whacking, but I do have some excuses – honest!!!!!       We've been really, really short staffed 'cos something pretty horrible happened to the junior in our dept (she's OK now, won't go into details as it's a public message board and what happened to her will go to court – yes, Erica, they did catch the b*stard – thank God). So my (.) (.) have been stapled to the desk even more than usual. And in the midst of all this, we moved offices from the 2nd to the 27th floor (aaaaaaaargh! I am a lift-phobic!) and all our IT stuff went t*ts up for a few weeks – not able to get internet access on my machine, not being attached to server, email...and then our printer gave up the ghost. All during the press weeks for our December issue. But I should have been in contact by text to let someone know I was OK and I am so sorry that it took the lovely ERica            to track me down and make sure I was OK... I am very sorry and truly embarrassed!
Any hoooooooooooooo… catchy-uppy time. And, my God, looking through all the posts, what catching up I have to do! Where to start? Here goes...
Cathy and Grace – Seeing your lovely post from a couple of weeks ago has made my day. Cathy, it's lovely to 'see' you and Grace – what a little smasher you are! You're such a beautiful baby, and so lucky to have such a remarkable mummy and daddy.
Moomin - OH. MY. GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fantastic news! Megan is absolutely adorable. Huge congrats to you and Richard.
Kelly – OH. MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so, so happy for you – it's fabulous news to come back to. (And a word of warning…my preggy test went dark blue straight away, too – and look what I ended up with!   There may well be more than one in there!)
Jess…………………………………………………… oh, hunny. Feel terrible that I haven't been around to support you through this IVF. Read all your posts about me clearing out my inbox, which I will do straight away   Your embies sound terrific – remember, it's quality – not quantity           I am sending tons of love and baby dust your way, and promise to be a better mate in future...
KJ – Blimey! Looks like things are looking soooooooooooo good for you, mate. I really, really hope it'll all work out in your favour. It bloody well should!      
Lovely Julie Angel – Love the ticker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! When she goes, can we have a party? I'm so, so relieved that the hound bi**c from hell won't be around when you're actually going through the IVF cycle – you need to be protected from all that negativity. You so, so deserve for this to work. Hope the lovely mog stays better – I hate it when my little furry angels are poorly. 
Erica –                 I LOVE YOU! And thanks so much for giving me a damn good hoof up the whatsit to get back on line again. I was shocked when I realised how long I'd gone without looking in – guess everything's moved so fast over the last few weeks, I'd lost track of time. Yep, I really am that dippy. And I was so, so sorry to read about your doggy. I'd be heartbroken if anything happened to my fluffties – I was certainly heartbroken when we lost our two family cats many years ago. I still think about them now. Look after yourself, sweetheart.
Jilly –         to you, wherever you are! Here's to the future and a HUGE success with your first IVF cycle.
Huge hugs to everyone else – Molly, Rachel, Sair and anyone I'm too bloody thick to remember.

OK, update from me... both twinnies are doing fantastically well, and we know what flavour they are, but I'm staying   'cos I'm really superstitious! We've only told grandma, 'cos she's convinced she'll be dead before they're born (not 'cos there's anything wrong with her, just 'cos she's a morbid old goat). I'm feeling much better than I was – still feel faint about once a week, but I'm learning to handle it better. My sinus headaches have cleared up at last, now I've just got insomnia to deal with! (If anyone ever fancies a chat at 3.30am, I'm usually buzzing at that time...) Have had a couple of panics... mainly to do with things feeling a bit different 'down there' (ie, lots of pressure and strange stretching sensations... I honestly think that my nethers are moving up by about an inch every day, and at this rate I'll be using my labia as a scarf come winter...)
And on that rather smutty note, I shall wish you all good day – and tons of love!
Will look back in later,
Love (a deeply ashamed       ) Claire xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks, Julie – lovely to be back   Really do feel terrible for worrying you all so much!        
I know what you mean about time flying – I am now the size of a small horse!!!!!!!!!!!!
big loves and big hugs back atcha,
c xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Ah Claire here you are  & about time 
Only joking, love you too      Hope you didn't mind me texting but I couldn't wait any longer. So many of us were worried about you & I remembered you giving me your number in a pm just after my last BFN. It has been so many weeks since we heard from you, like I said in my text I can't believe you are 20weeks   So pleased all is well with you & the twins & you already know what flavour they are how exciting.
Hope your junior is coping as best she can   Totally made up they caught that b**tard & hope he gets the worst possible scenario.
Hoping not to copy your winter look, labia as a scarf    
You are well & truly forgiven for going AWOL but we EXPECT to see a bit more of you please. 

Erica.xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Right girls just wanted to say   & have a fab weekend everyone.
"See" you all next week.

Julie - My poor Fred has colitis   
Jess - Come on girl           

Erica.xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Just a quickie from me cos on the laptop and everytime i type a longish post on here i always blooming manage to wipe the whole thing off.

Anyway, just wanted to say a huge hello to the beautiful small horse Claire!! Welcome back sweetie, missed you terribly but glad it was down to work issues rather than anything else.

Jess have been meaning to post to you for ages to say huge congrats on your precious embies, feel terrible for leaving it so long but hope you can forgive me   

Same as above for Erika and your poor dog, so sorry sweetie   Good luck with stimming hun will be sending you, Jess, and Julie bucket loads of      
Also thanks for letting us know the news on Jilly. Sen d her my love and a big fat   

Julie love the ticker sweetie, the time wil fly by

Holly sorry to hear the iui didn't work but pleased you have a new plan in the making    My sister has named the baby at long last (only 5 weeks after his birth), anyway he is Rufus Stan very sweet!

KJ fingers crossed for you  

At long last after 36 years and 37 weeks pregnant I have bitten the bullet and passed my driving test today!!! I feel very proud of myself!

Big snogs to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Shazia on passing your driving test, well done you!!

Glad all is well, can't believe you've only got 2-3 weeks to go   
Will pass your love onto Jilly & I'm sure she'd want me to send     right back at ya!

Erica.xx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Shazia - fantastic news - now you can drive yourself to the hossie when you're in labour!   Can't believe the baby will be here before we know it - how exciting!

Claire _ hurrah, our crazy buddy is back!!            

Sorry work has been so crazy - can't believe they've put you so high up, 27th floor - don't they know what a precious load you're carrying?  I reckon you should be working from home!
Glad the twinnies are doing so well - will you be entering The Horse of The Year Show or just sticking to gymkhanas?   Still, good excuse to eat plenty!

Not sure about your fashion tips - are you the Fashion Editor? - hope not, don't think it will catch on!!


Julie - hope your pussies are ok!   They're probably jealous of the box of drugs!  
I expect Lee's probably out of my price bracket! 

Rachel - have a fab weekend & hope the evil Clomid works for you!  IVF is a doddle in comparison! 

Kelly - have a fab fortnight - we'll miss you!  When's the scan?

Gorgeous Erica - my test date is the 18th so must be a v v lucky day!   
Hope you enjoyed the ac session.

I had a good one yesterday - I have a load of psycotherapy as well ( ) - it's really good & makes me feel much more positive.  

Anyway, the lady who does it told me about a conference she'd been to recently where an Israeli doc had done tons of research & they had 2 groups of patients - one lot had to watch loads of comedy dvds & the other didn't - the group that laughed loads from the comedy stuff had double the BFPs!
Apparently Laurel & Hardy were partic good!!  

Which means we need you & Jilly to get your act together to keep us entertained!!!!  So come on Jilly, get that PC sorted!!!


DH told me some stuff I was saying during EC - apparently I told the cons that if it resulted in a baby I would tell it every day just how much pain it had caused its mother!!  Hope Social Services don't find out!

Anyway, must go, DH is feeling neglected!!
Love to everyone else, Molly, KJ, Candy, Cathy, Moomin, Sarah x2, & all the other lovely ladies,
mwah, mwah,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hola !!

Jess wow your cycle has gone so fast... can't believe you're on the 2ww already      Embies sound fab....  lol at your e/c comments!!  

Shazia  37 weeks and passing your driving test eh!!  Bet the examiner was worried you'd go into labour at the emergency stop !!

Erika aww poor doggie... hope he feels better soon.  You really make me smile every time i read your posts... really hoping for good news for you this time.. ( and the other 3 amigos!!)

Claire.. hmm really not sure on the fashion idea.. not sure it will catch on..  20 weeks already.... are people having speed pregnancy's on this board??  ( i need to know the flavours  i guess 1 of each !)

Julie.... grandmas cooking always makes me hungry....glad the kitchen is nearly done... it's a great feeling eh !!  Bet you keep looking at the drugs xx

Kel... have a great holiday xx

Jilly  helloooooooooooooooo stranger !! Hope to see you back soon xx

Molly   

All ok with me... got my operation re booked for 16th oct... and also booked for accu on the 19th... The guy has done loads with infertility and ivf so looks like he knows his stuff!! Quite excited about it all. 

Probs at work still simmering... she's made a really nasty call to my mobile...think she's gona appeal so looks like we'll have to go through it all again... 

Got a major headache so gonna go and lie down...  love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

This is a me post. I'm so very low  
Teary and tired these last few days, not helped by having my birthday and our wedding anniversary last week. I'm being selfish and self absorbed, but I can't stop crying. 
DH and I not speaking. We spent anniversary in pub with me blubbing, then he walked out.
Sorry girls, will be back on form with personals soon. Promise.
Perky


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Perky aww honey sorry you're feeling so low..xxxxxx  

Hey guys.. need some advice.....

As most of you know my work has been pants for a while now.. feel like i'm fighting a loosing battle and that my boss has been less than helpful.. 
Anyway on a whim i saw a job on line that looked great.. if a bit scary. It's a regional managers job for a rival travel company. Anyway i applied on line and thought i'd hear no more..
Got a e mail yesterday congratulating me for being invited to an assesment day.!!  I was amazed, however the problem is that it is Manchester (i'm in n/london) and it's on thursday. I cannot go as i've got 8 interviews to do myself along with 3 other managers.. (our own assesment day!) 
What do i do??    I think that thursday is the only day.. but unless i lie and go sick.. i can't get out of my commitments. 

The company are gonna phone me 2morrow, so i will ask if i can see them another day.. but the way it reads i think not.

I'm really pleased to have been selected for interview ( mind you it looks scary.. presentation/interview and case studies etc   )  but i feel commited to the interview's i've got to do too..

Any ideas ladies please 

Will be back later.. got to go to church soon as my uncles ashes are being buried this morning.

Love to all 

Starr xxxxxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Perks so sorry sweetie that you are feeling rotten, especially during your birthday and anniversary. You must be under a lot of pressure at the moment and having to cope with that and dh's feelings too its no wonder you are emotional. Sending you huge      . Hopea they help a little.

Starr - blimey what a dilema   I think I would def wait until you have spoken to them and see if you can make alternative arrangements, hopefully they will understand that its not that easy for you seeing as you are in London and have to arrange to travel to Manchester aswell. Fingers crossed, let us know how you get on. 

Jess        thinking of you   

Big kisses to all xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Shazia.


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Starr
Think of yourself. Go sick, do whatever you need to do, but get there on Thursday and wow their socks off.
Shazia
Thanks for hugs. They did help.

Sorry short post. Brain dead but I love you all tons.
Perky


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi peeps, hope everyone's had a nice weekend  wrote a long post yesterday but the laptop froze and i lost it 

we've got a little max staying the night, have had a lovely afternoon with him 

starr..i agree with perks, get there if you possibly can..hopefully they will understand you have commitments..and showing you are commited to them shows a great working ethos 

perks - sorry you are feeling horrid, sounds like life is really hard work at the mo..keep your eyes on NZ and why you are headed there....

jess - great news, your 2 little lovelies on board, when's test day?

shazia -   on passing your driving test

catwoman - i certainly shall not be joining you in this years new fashion in scarves  glad all is well with you 

erika - hope fred is feeling better 

julie - glad smudgy's ok. nice quiet 2 weeks at work for you then..you can come on here and play 

well my ticker is freaking me out  swaying between excitement and $hitting our pants. cant wait for it all to be over

laters all

kj x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

KJ - can soooooooo understand your feelings but just know you guys are gonna be fine   Eyes on the Prize MRS!!  You know we'll all be with you in that scary room holding your hand and prompting you on.  TRUST, HOPE, FAITH and BELIEF, you're gonna do it      Hope little Max slept soundly  

Perks - so understandable how many emotions you are going thru at this time.  There's a big uncertain future out there and a past that's been disappointing.  Focus on the good things and know there will be loads of great times ahead  

Shazia - very proud of you!  Well done!!  Woohoo!!  Be good to have your independence so you can be chief ferry parent!!!  Hope you're feeling well and got that nursery all sorted - and of course bub's name!  Your nephew's is soooo cute!!

Starr - hun, if you feel in your heart that it's worth doing then as the others say, give it your all and knock 'em dead.  Can understand your reluctance but it could be the best thing in the long run 

Jess - hope you're resting up with all those comedies!  Sounds like the perfect excuse for getting out all those old Monty Pythons... that's if you're a fan    

Erica - hope your weekend was as lovely as it sounded    So hope Fred is ok    

Julie - yipee we got to keep you here then!!  Hope temp won't be completley overwelmed when she starts -but hey, guess you'll be concentrating on bigger things by then!!  This is the start    

Catwoman - so so very pleased to hear from you.  We were all starting to worry for you all.  Pleased that you are feeling much better and hope things continue to go that way.  Lovin your stories but hating to imagine what your poor junior has been thru.... and trying hard not too think too much about scarves and nethers.... eeeeekkkk!!  Big loves to you all  

Rachel - really hope you've done the 'trick' at the country house hotel this weekend... well you gotta have hope and of course faith, trust and belief too  

Jilly - wow get you girl!  Not long to go and so hope that this fresh new start is going to bring you that very precious miracle      Can't wait to 'see' you on again, Jess particularly needs you now, as you know!!

Molly -  

and  to all the other lovelies!!

No news from Hollyland.... still house hunting but no luck yet... this months online stars did say that things real estate wise were particularly good this month... oh and I kid you not... conception is supposed to be the best it's been in 10 yrs....   

XXX'S all
H


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello loves and darlings!
Holly - I need my bottom smacked times ten... I KNEW after I posted on Friday that I had forgotten to do a personal to someone v.v.important... and then I remembered it was YOU. I am so, so sorry... I think my brain's shrunk to half its normal size      I was so, so sorry your last tx was a BFN, but I have every confidence the next one will work... sending you lots of love across the oceans!
Perks -   my heart goes out to you. It sounds like you're in a very dark place at the moment and I wish I knew what the answer is. If it's any consolation, all your fertility friends are with you in spirit and rooting for you  
Erica -   to you and to Fred - hope his tum is settled now     
Starr - I agree with Perks! Do whatever you have to do - it's time to think of yourself and get out of that hell hole of a workplace! Sending you lots of       .
And Jess... tons of                 to you and those embies, to get them bedding in! 
Julie     to you - not long now till the wicked witch slings her hook...
Moomin -     to you and the wee one
Kelly - bet you're still buzzing around on     
Huge hugs and loves to KJ, Shazia (blimey, time has flown!), Molly, Jilly and all the other best girls.

All OK here - bit disappointed that my scarf idea won't catch on, though!   Won't be around till early next week, as DH is spiriting me away for a week of rest and relaxation. Haven't been sleeping at all well, and I'm finding work really, really difficult at the moment, so this break is very timely. We're off to Bath, and then a posh hotel (Chewton Glen) in the New Forest. They have a spa there, thank God - so someone can do something to my eyebrows, which appear to have developed a life of their own!

Will log on next Mon when I'm back by a computer (I promise!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     ) not least to see how lovely Jess is. Is the 18th test day, hunny? Couldn't quite work out when it would be. 

In the meantime, love and hugs to all, thanks for the lovely welcome back (not that I deserve it   ) and hope all goes well with everyone over the coming week. Also huge apols to anyone I have forgotten...

Lots of love,
Claire xxxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

What a comeback Jilly!!!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Morning girlies  
Jillypops -       wohoooooo you're back today. Haven't missed you, just dying to take the p*ss  Are you going to tell the girls about your new job as a petrol pump attendant? Just read your post   bet it makes Jess dribble!!
Julie Fruit Bat -   hope you had a lovely weekend & that Angel is ok poor baby.
Catwoman -  here you are poppet getting a bit of exercise! Have a lovely break, you deserve it & hope you get you're monobrow sorted out! Great to have you posting again   
Perky -  hope you are feeling a little better & more positive again. You have such alot going on it's no wonder your emotions are all over the place. Take care.
KJ - Ooooooer mate, you're so close now     I'm looking forward to the big celebration  (I'm on the right, my last blast before ec!)
Jess - You're right the 18th IS going to be lucky       for us both. Hope you're taking it easy & getting plenty of rest  Jillypoops is back today so we'll get you tittering & soiling your tena lady in no time at all. If you're talking Laurel & Hardy I AM NOT going to be the fat one  
Molly -  hope all is well with you & yours.
Rachel - Hope you had a lovely weekend & are now walking like John Wayne  
Starr - Ah thank you, if I can make people  that makes me very happy. Wishing you lots of  for your op next Monday & I can't believe that girl is still causing you grief  Hope her appeal is sorted quickly & to your satisfaction. Accu guy sounds ideal & I hope you can change the date of your interview but if you can't I'd be inclined to go for it  
Holly - Oh I just love Monty Pythons Life Of Brian  & if laughing helps towards a BFP I'm going to start watching my dvd daily! Good luck with house hunting & hey you, if the stars say conception is at it's best for 10 years don't knock it  

Big  to Shazia, Kelly, Moomin, Sair, Sarah & all not mentioned. My little Fred seems alot better thank you so that's a big relief for me. Weekend was nice just went by too quickly & now it's that horrible Monday feeling again 

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly (welcome back bud   ) & Jess (for lots of   in your 2ww)

A fireman came home from work one day and told his wife, "You know, we have 
a wonderful system at the fire station:

BELL 1 rings and we all put on our jackets,
BELL 2 rings and we all slide down the pole,
BELL 3 rings and we're on the fire truck ready to go.

"From now on when I say BELL 1, I want you to strip naked. When say BELL 
2, I want you to jump in bed. And when I say BELL 3, we are going to make 
love  all night."

The next night he came home from work and yelled, "BELL 1!"
The wife promptly took all her clothes off.

When he STRONGLY yelled "BELL 2!"
The wife jumped into bed.

When he yelled "BELL 3!"
They began making love.

After a few minutes the wife yelled "BELL 4!"
"What the hell is BELL 4?" asked the husband?   

"ROLL OUT MORE HOSE," she replied, "YOU'RE NOWHERE NEAR THE FIRE."


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Is that all you've got to say after being AWOL for so long   
Bit of a poor effort really      
I'm not going to be able to meet you again, I'm fully booked until God knows when   
IF it ever happens again, I've got my sign ready too  

Remind DH,  playing with his hose until Thursday!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning everyone...... although it feels like the afternoon as have been up for hours.....

Just a real quick one to say that both me and Megan are home ..... came home yesterday evening .... so glad to be home, now it is just a case of getting into a routine ..... mind you done loads this morning .... including washing, bathing Megan, tidy up the house as grand parents arriving in a minute .... my mum is staying until the weekend, just to help us out

Hope you are all ok will try and catch up soon.

Moomin and Megan

xxxxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hiya everyone,

Just wanted to say welcome back to Moomin and gorgeous Megan. Glad that you are both home and make sure that you take it easy!

D x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Moomin - glad to hear you are both home thats fab news,must be sometihng in the air as Marie had her baby on Sunday and I believe she was due the same day as you!

Love to all


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Moomin - Great to hear that you & Megan are home   Hope you are both well.
Julie - Sorry to hear about Angel   poor baby, hope the higher dose works & that they find out why she keeps suffering. Thanks for pm   will reply tomorrow afternoon after I have finished the wages.
Jilly - Can't wait to tell my pram story tomorrow        Jess you're gonna love it!!

Have a good evening all.

Erica.xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ah moomin, glad little megan is home where she belongs..now the fun really starts!!

oh erika, pleeease tell pram story now   liked the fireman story 

julie - poor angel, give her a get well kiss from Caleb  he's got cut pad on his paw, seems ok but the house is covered with blood paw prints  cant seem to mend ,its been going on for about 3 days now, just when it looks better something splits it again 

jilly - lovely to see you around again 

have alook at this, made me smile http://www.fugufish.org/frog/?p=38

laters all

kj (with brown underwear)


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Keemjay, 

Just had to come on and wish you loads and loads of luck for tomorrow      . Please don't stress, you have done all the work you have been asked and you have the assessors behind you. They have to go in first so will loosen the panel members up for you!!! You would not have got this far if they did not think it was positive !!! Thinking of you and sending loads of strength  love  and hugs  

Take care
M x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Good luck tomorrow Kim,DH,and Caleb - knock 'em dead!

You can do it xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Julie sending lots of     sweetie. It must be tough to be going through it all over again, but bless Lee for making you feel better. Just remember  you are in excellent company    

Shazia xxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi all

Just a quickie as got to go out in a second, but just wanted to let KJ know that I am thinking of you and sending you all the      in the world for tomorrow.  I can't imagine how excited/scared/nervous you feel, but am sure that Panel will see what fantastic parents you will be.

Love Rachel


----------



## CR (Nov 30, 2004)

just popped on to send julie and kj some very BIG BIG BIG   and  .  you go girls.  i have every faith in both of you.  and am sending cyber positive vibes.

catwoman, have a fab hol, be sure to relax some.

julie, lee is a diamond geeeeeeeeeezer, be sure to listen to him that everything will be ok.  hope the puddy cat is better now.

catch you more laters, going to suffolk to pick up 2 canoes, sounds strange and harvey has woken up from his sleep and i can hear him blowing raspberries on the monitor, i blame the mother!!!

love to all.
crxxxxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

KJ sending you huge amounts of good luck vibes for tomorrow, will be thinking of you. 

                

Shazia xxx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

KJ & DH - all the very best for tomorrow    
I'll be thinking about you


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

KJ and DH (and Caleb of course!)

Wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow.  So hope everything goes well for you...you deserve it soooo much.  I'm sure the panel will see what fab parents you will make.  Hope the underwear isn't suffering too much!!!!!

Thinking of you loads...        

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Julie - hang on in there sweetie!  It's really not that bad sticking needles in yourself!!!  Just think how much the bloody drugs cost & that sort of makes you get it right! 
Well done Lee for saying all the right things!
Got good feelings about this one for you 2!!

KJ - here's hoping you get some sleep tonight!   We're all rooting for you & we're all sooooo certain of the outcome that woe betide any of them that get it wrong!!   
Looking forward to hearing your celebrations!!
Hope Caleb is soon fit & healthy again - think he needs some cashmere bed socks! 

I'm lurching from thinking it's worked to convinced it's over already!   I will have spent 14 weeks of my life doing 2wws!!!  No wonder I'm a complete fruit bat! 

Anyway, only 1 week left!

Spent yday at a local garden centre looking at their   displays!!!! Don't tell KJ!!! Never seen quite so much tat all under one roof! 

Anyway, must go, forgot the England game - knew DH hadn't come home early from work for my benefit!!

Big loves to everyone else!
Will be back tomorrow!

LOVE JESS XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

KJ - so hoping I haven't missed you to send you all our  and   for tomorrow!!  Misky's right, you're going to be just fine and we're all with you.  Can imagine that it's incredibly scary even so but with all of us sending you everything we have and of course not to forget the fact that you two are the most deserving wonderful parents to be out there, there's no option but success      Love you loads gorgeous one!!

Jess - understand you completely.  It's such a weird couple of weeks of emotions isn't it... and lets not even go there with adding up the weeks we've waited....   Hoping for very good things for you with all my heart for you and you know, all that waiting is going to be absolutely worth it!!  Keep watching those funny movies and thinking those     thoughts.  You're gonna do it!!

Julie - thinking of you too and completely understand the wave of emotions that hit you.  I experienced a similar thing.  All those old memories came flooding back etc, but I promise you when you 'keep your eyes on the prize' it all fades away again.  Hope Angel is better and thanks for pm lovely  

Moomin - great to see you home!!  Hope you and Megan are settling in nicely now and  to have your Mum helping you out, just what you need 

Erica - great to hear Fred seems better, phew.  Hope  you are feeling well and loads of     for Friday's scan hunny!!

Shazia - you hanging in there ok babes??  Pass on my love to CK6!!

Doods - you ok too?

CR - canoes - sounds like fun!!  Love the raspberry blowin!! 

Jilly - fab to see you back here!  Not long to go now girly    

Misky - life sounds v v busy!!  Will reply on other thread in a bit  

Molly - 

All ok in Hollyland.  No news.....  just in a holding pattern - ooh and BTW am reading everything just haven't posted.

H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Kj.... i know i've txt you but wanted to add my hugs and kisses on her and wish you and dh loads of love and luck for 2morrow ( oh and the gorgeous Caleb too )
Misky know's what she's talking about and there's no real reason why they should turn away such fab people and you two..... Will be thinking of you and hoping to catch the good news after  my marathon drive 2morrow xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Julie.. ooh how exciting/scary/nerve wracking for you... i always think the 1st jab is the worst....... glad Angel is ok and that Smudgy is not too jealous of her attention xxxxxxx 

Jess be positive....... got it all crossed for you xxx

Moomin so glad Megan is home safe... xx

Well i'm going for the interview 2morrow..am really nervous both about the job and that i've got to go sick and i'm terrified of getting caught....Got  a 3hr + drive there and back so in for a loooooooooooooooooooooong  day...

Will let you all know.... i think we need positive vibes all round for 2morrow     

Got to finish my presentation so must dash Love to all  xxxxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Starr - Good luck tomorrow 

Lets hope tomorrow is a great day filled with good news


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ah thanks *all* of you lovelies for all your good wishes and positive vibes, means such a lot   

starr thanks for text  hope tomorrow goes ok, sounds like a long old haul, but hopefully it'll be worth it. hope you are practising a sick sounding voice for work  did you lay the groundwork today saying you were starting to feel crap?

julie- huggles to you hun, its *hard * getting back on the old roller coaster..thank goodness we have these strong men by our sides

i just want to go to bed now, so tomorrow comes quicker...luckily i got called into work this avo so that killed a few hours 

promise i will post as SOON as i get home..sometime after 3pm ish

lotsa love to you all 

kjx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Arrghhhhh Kim, I will be at a friends at 3, will have to ask to sneak on the internet, wishing you the best of luck for tomorrow, although its not luck you need you know what I mean, thinking of you and am sure I won't sleep a wink C x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i will txt you candy  you're on my list!
luckily I am blessed with being able to sleep whatever stresses are going on in my life so i shall hopefully snore happily all night, tho i will probably dream....

k x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Awwwww thank you  ... hope you have nothing but sweet dreams while I am tossing and turning and my mind is racing  

*Fingers & toes crossed*


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

OOOh  3 pm is the time then... my interview is at 2.45 !!    

I'll be tossing and turning as well Candy... Just another restless night!!

xxxxxxxxxxx

oh btw... the girl who was sacked has appealed... so it goes on !!


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Ahh Starr - you would think she would just go away wouldn't you.

Hope all goes well tomorrow xxx


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

KJ  - Just a quickie to say massive good luck for tomorrow, popped on 'cos I though it was today. Really looking forward to logging on tomorrow and seeing when you are going to be a Mummy.

Love Jules
xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Morning,

Just hopping on to wish Starr & KJ the best of luck for today 
We will be keeping everything crossed for you both  

Love to All,
Looby xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thinking of you both today x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi guys 

Julie - good luck honey,good luck sounds wet but you know I wish so much good news for you.Here for you anytime ok   

Kim - How are you feeling,I'm nervous for you!

Starr - good luck today - did you sound really ill this morning  

Jess - you sounds as mad as ever,hope this is your turn too!

Not much to report from me,oh aprt from that I have sent an email to our local social services enquiring about adoption,we went to an open evening last year but have done nothing since,was talking to dh last night and he is keen,so will see what happens!

Love to all not mentioned,sorry I have been so pants at keeping up with you all,must try harder!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Morning all   blimey I need to send masses of positive vibes today, fab!
KJ -         for today mate, everything is crossed for you. I just know it's going to be good news & we shall all be having one hell of a celebration tonight in your honour  Love &   in abundance to you & DH, can't wait to hear your news around 3pm. 
Jilly -         for your first IVF appt at Leeds today. Hope all goes to plan & that you get the tx plan you want   can't wait to hear your news matey.
Julie - Wohoooooooo        here we go, here we go, here we goooooooo!! So pleased AF has arrived & you're off. Bucket loads of      for this cycle, I'll hold your hand or kick your   all the way depending which one you need! Hope Angel is better, will catch up with my messages today, I had the most awful day at work yesterday hun & just wanted to walk out  
Jess -       halfway there sweetheart, chin(s) up (depending on how much you're sticking to your diet   ) Not being funny, but I don't think it's just the 2ww's that have made you a fruit bat  What did you think of the England game?   
Starr -     for your interview today, I'm sure the long day with be worth it   When is that daft t*rt at your place going to give it a rest? Does the ff army need to sort her out? 
Struthie - Lots of   as you start the adoption journey, that's a big step & we'll support you all the way.
Holly - So pleased all is well in Hollyland     My ovaries are knacking hun but hey ho that must be a good thing. Still estimate a rescan Monday & ec Weds, we'll see. 
Catwoman/Molly/Rachel -     hope you're all well & happy.

Big   to Candy, Misky, Doods, Shazia, Kelly, Moomin, Perky & all not mentioned.

Erica.xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

KJ & DH -     - thinking of you both today. I'm SO excited, after such a rollercoaster ride you're nearly at the end and will be getting off with HUGE smiles on your faces today   I'm certain! Hope you've got some bubbly in and are ready to celebrate!   You've been such a wonderful support to all of us on here and we are all just ITCHING to share in your joy - as you can tell!!

Okay, now some more    
...to Julie & Lee -   - go for it girl, this is your time!!! 
...to the lovely Erica for your scan tomorrow - sure there'll be LOTS of beauties there!   
...to Jillypops for the appointment    for your new start!
...to Starr for the interview. Hope the journey wasn't too bad and that the job is everything you want, you will knock their socks off I'm sure! 

...and special       to the lovely Jess for the dreaded second week. Hope you're doing okay. Hang in there hun, be strong, think    and NO testing early!     You _know_ that way madness lies!!!!

Moomin & Richard - so pleased that you have your beautiful daughter home safe with you now...ENJOY! 

Struthie -  congratulations on taking that first step sweetheart. Wishing you lots of love and luck on completing your family. 

Catwoman - relieved to hear from you and that everything's okay with the twinnies.  

Kelly - if you look in for KJ's news. Happy  - miss you!

Perky - hope your world is looking a little brighter sweetie. Try to look forward not back if you can, you have a promising future ahead of you! 

Shazia - HOW long??!!! 

CR, Miss Jules and Looby - so nice to see you posting here.    I'm sure you're enjoying your bundles!

Cathy & Grace - hope you're doing okay - what does Charlie make of the new arrival? 

Sair - hope you're feeling less tired and keeping out of trouble in the playground! 

Rachel - hope the  has done the trick for you this month!   

Holly  right back at you lovey. Will try to reply to your pm over the w/e. 

Candy -  to you too, hope all's well with you and J. Thanks for the text - so sweet of you. Will try to catch up over the w/e with you too! 

Sorry I've not been on much - really busy again!  ...but thinking of you all.

Love Molly


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hey lovelies

Starr feel very   as forgot to wish you loads of      luck today. You're a brave lady and no doubt will knock their sox off. xxx

KJ will be logging on as soon as back from picking Toby up to hear the excellent news   

Jilly will be thinking of you today at your ivf appt. Is it at LGI if so you are in my sisters land, thats where she had her bubs 6 weeks ago! Good luck sweetie xxxx

Julie wishing you all the love and luck for this cycle - not that you will need it!   

Erica great to hear that your ovaries are giving you jip!! Always a good sign, sorry you had a poo day at work yesterday. Things can only get better xxxx

Molly how lovely to hear from you, you keeping ok sweetheart?

Keep thinking the nesting instinct is kicking in, but it only seems to last for about half an hour before I give up and sit down again  . Still have given the kitchen a good going over this morning so that may have to be it for today even though the whole house needs hoovering, the bathroom is begging for a clean (which I have managed to ignore for the past week or so  ) and the bedrooms need dusting!! Ho hum! Thing is its so much more interesting catching up with all of my friends on here  .

Big loves to Holly, Perks, Moomin, Kelly, Sair, Struthie, Looby, Rachel and all I've forgotten.

Shazia.


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Blooming good for you Julie!! Don't blame you at all, she is indeed devil woman!!

26/10 is my due date!!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Molly - Lovely to hear from you     I know you are busy but you didn't say how you are? Hope all is well, how is your sister? Continuing to improve I hope     

Julie & Shazia - So the 26th is a big day for you both. One will have something going in & the other something coming out      Sorry couldn't help it   

Erica.xx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Keep that up Erica and I'll never make it to the 26th!!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Just hoping to make Jess dampen her tena lady       
We need to make her titter her way to a BFP      

PS - Keep it up Shazia   Think that's what got you into this predicament in the first place!! I'm hoping to "keep it up" over the weekend, haven't seen DF for 2 weeks & he's home tonight


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie..................................it's your favourite!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

hi girls i did leave a message on the boards about my tx .. i was hoping to join you but i did not get any replies and thought i was not ment to be in the iui section as im not a beginer.. 
sorry if thats not what you think but i do feel abit strange going back to basics .. i hope i can join you all .. soon


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi Kitty

You might want to post on the IUI girls turned IVF thread here you go http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=68086.165

Good luck!

What time was Kim's meeting,I'm nervous for her!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hiya, Kitty, its all very confusing isn't it, we keep meaning to do a little thread at the top, telling people where to post, the best place for you as you are doing IUI is this one http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=67987.225 the girls hear are lovely and can offer you valuable support and a good gossip ...... this thread although like our angel says, was set up for those who had stopped treatment or taking a break, somewhere were we could all keep in touch but not really have to talk too much about TX.

There are a couple of other breakaway threads like "Staying positive together" which I am sure you would be equally welcome to join, sorry we all missed your initial post, please don't take it personally, where ever you end up posting, good luck   

Hope KJ and Starr post have good news soon C x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Come on KJ, I feel sick!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Are we going for a record - How many IUI girls logged on at one time  

xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

its a *YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

cant stop crying, just got home and going out for a walk over the fields with our special pup so cant hang around but thank you all for your lovely messages and your neverending support, would not have got thru this dismal months with out you all
give you the gory details later but we got quite a grilling!!

mwahs x a million

kj beaming from ear to ear in between the tears


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Oh KJ thats just the best news ever. Well done to you both for all the hard work. You soooooooo deserve it.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Just popped to see KJs news.

Well Done Honey. I am soooooo happy for you. You deserve it sooo much.

D x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Thank god!!

Well done you three xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

THATS
WONDERFUL​
They are obviously not stupid then 

Soon a little boy / girl will be lucky enough to call you Mummy & Daddy

Lots of Love
Looby xxxx


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

thanks girls.. my tx history well its on my profile .
icsi turned iui i am .. im on the waiting list to do iui again on the nhs . 
such a long story why ive gone back to iui. [doctors ay].

i do think i need to update my profile now im goinig to be doing iui. 
kittyxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

KJ & DH
                                        
that's just the best news!! It had to be a  
Hope you have a fabulous evening celebrating, you both deserve this so much & I think the   will flow for a little while longer, I know mine are!!

Lots of love & best wishes to you both (& the gorgeous Caleb of course)

Erica.xxx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

to KJ & DH (not forgetting Caleb too).
Have a fab evening celebrating and hoping you don't have long to wait for a match.


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Kim, hope you enjoyed the walk, how does it feel to be walking on clouds, I bet Caleb wonders whats going on, can't even begin to explain in writing how excited, scared, over the moon I am for you, we have all been behind you from day one of TX and now at last you are on the right road, I know none of us know how long this next road will be, but we are 100% behind you on the journey to being a mum, always knew you would be, just not 100% sure what journey you would take to get there.

Cx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Kim and DH (and Caleb)

I'm so happy for you and am so pleased that the Panel made the right choice.

     

Just the best news to come on hear and read.

Hope you have a great evening celebrating!!

Love from Rachel


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kim

That is fantastic news, have been thinking about you all day and wondering how you were getting on.  I have tears in my eyes for you.  Richard says Congrats to.  

Loads of love to you

Moomin, Richard and Megan 

xxxxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

KJ, DH and Caleb...

WOOHOO.....                        

This is just the BEST news.....I am absolutely over the moon for you...you so so so deserve this.  

Enjoy your time on  

Hope it won't be too long before your family is complete.

Loads of love 

Sarah xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Well the wanderer returns.....

Kj and Dh (and Caleb!) Wellllllllllllllllllllllllll Doooooooooooooooooooooooooone! 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm so pleased for you.... was thinking of you even while being grilled!! It was so fab to turn my phone on and get that fantastic text!!!!! Somewhere there is a little person (or 2) waiting for that special family to find them......... that's gonna be you and they could not ask for anyone better !!!! So are you 'expecting' now then ?? xxxxxxx         

Julie ooh how was the 1st jab...... Oh and if i was you i'd take the whole day off on the 25th!!

Erika all i can say to you is GUTTER !!

Shazia  

Molly lovely to have you back!!  

Well as for me 7 hours round trip! I think it went well... still not sure there is a job anywhere near my area.. but will have to wait and see... should hear in a few days..
Thanks for all the good wishes... love you all xxxxx

oh ps... the whole way there i kept seeing place signs and thinking oh Candy lives there... Cathy lives there... Kelly lives there and so on!! Could have jacked the interview and done a tour of my FF instead!!!

oh pps hmmm the FF army might have to be put on stand by !!


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

KJ - you know I've been smiling all day.  It's a longed for dream that you more than deserve. All those months of hoping, waiting and dreaming are going to be a reality.  I too hope it won't be long before you're very own little one(s) are safe in your arms 

Candy - what beautiful words   There's nothing better than when a special FFer gets good news, it gives us all a happy glow.   this site for that reason!!

Starr - hunny you did it and I'm sure it will have it's rewards!  I can imagine you're absolutely shattered tonite but hopefully all in a good cause.  As for sending in the FF army... hmmm you've got me worried that the silly *ow is causing more trouble for you....  

Erica - thinking good things for your stimming scan today    

Jess - darlin, hope those jokes and general silliness are making you laugh.  Not long to go now and sending you a ton of happy thoughts and serious amounts of    

Jilly - wow!!  Great news to have your plans in place.  Well done and that's a serious amount of blood to take from one poor little arm!!  Hope it's not looking too anaemic    Also really pleased they're going to investigate the previous m/c for you.  I hope it brings you some answers  

Molly - lovely to hear from you!!  Looking forward to your news soon.  Life sounds busy there...!  Big  

Rachel - any news hunny?

Catwoman - who is way to busy being posh at her swanky spa to be reading but thinking of you anyway  

Kel - who is way to busy stuffing her face with cream teas to be reading but thinking of you anyway  

Moomin - who's way too busy being a new mummy to her gorgeous daughter to be reading but thinking of you anyway  

and... all the other lovelies!!

H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CR (Nov 30, 2004)

well well well done kj, we all knew you would get the so deserved right answer today.  ohhhhhhhh, it's just so exciting, how long will it be until you know anymore information?
so verrrrrrrrrrrrry pleased for you and dh.

hello holly down under    how are you?  (the canoes are in the garage now!!)
any news on the job front?  hopefully it's bad news so you can stay off work and come on ff whenever you want!!!  

julie hope the injecting is going okay and you are in good spirits despite the wicked witch.

jilly glad to hear your consultation went well.  have you got to wait long for the blood results?

goodnight to all you other lovelies or g'day to down under holly, not sure how close aussie and nz are!!!
crxxx

ps jess when is your test day?  hoping dh has bored of golf and is taking good care of you!


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

KJ, 

Huge congrats on your approval. Was thinking of you in that room yesterday!! I so hope that there is a match out there for you very soon!! It is so exciting!

Lots of love
M x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Awwww Kim, where are you ...... need the full low down x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Just popped on to day CONGRATULATIONS to KJ & her DH - that is wonderful news.

Minkey x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Come on Kim - getting impatient here!!

Do you have a headache?!


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

WOOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!

So pleased for you KJ & DH - just the best news in the world! Hope you celebrated into the early hours and are still on  . Hoping the hard work is over for you now and that there's a little person/persons waiting for you to take them home SOOOOON!!!

Loads of love Molly
  

Love to you all, but special    to Erica for scan today and    to Jess...  thinking of you sweetie!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

MY HEAD HURTS 

your lovely messages have made me cry all over  again 

had a lovely evening with peeps popping in for bubbles all eve...got lovely flowers and lots more bottles of bubbles...lots of tears too  my God daughter(19) made a special trip over from Gatwick too..she must have a headache too cos she didnt half glug some..thats my girl, I've been SUCH a good influence on her  
when everyone had gone, bout 11.30, i phoned my friend in the US and i've got absolutely no idea what i said  

sooooo panel
well our sw was in the rm about 2 whole minutes b4 we got called in so they cant have asked her anything much, tho apparently she got told off for some dodgy paperwork...
questions they asked us were
how we found the process..answer:it was fab... barrel of laughs, no not really, said we'd found it 'interesting' they all laughed!
whats our opinion on conventional medicine/vaccinations/doctors - obviuolsy cos our forms mention our healthy organic lifestyle they had an assumption that we were into newage healing or something 
what my typical weekday was and how did i think it would change?
how dh would manged his working week so he could be around more
what we have learnt about adoption from my friend who has adopted
how would we tell a child about the risk of uncle and the situation..that was hard but manged to ramble sufficiently!
what was dh's realtionship with his uncle and how did we end up storing his stuff in our loft (dh's nan died while uncle was in prison and the house had to be sold and as he lived there all his stuff got divided up for storage between the family and as we'd just moved house we had an empty loft..we re-located it several months ago to dh's parents loft...)
think that was it..we were in for about 20 mins i thuink, bit of a blur, i was shaking when i came out
they must have all said yes immediately cos no sooner as we had sat down outside the guy came out and said 'its a yes congratulations' then we all just burst into tears
apparently the only negative thing they said to our sw was the family bk was too heavy for a small child to hold  i mean HONESTLY they have to pick at something eh? its not that heavy but i can see a toddler might have trouble manoevering it..but then i would expect someone to be reding it TO the child so therefore holding...
dh has got today off so we're going down to the beach in a bit for a lovely walk and throw pebbles in the sea for the dog for hours on end


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh KJ I just can't stop crying!!! What FANBLOODYTASTIC NEWS!!!!!!

My mum even phoned me to ask how you'd got on!! 

I had such a crappy old day yesterday it's just sooooo lovely to see 2 such fab people get such a great result!

I do really admire you for not going down the ivf route & sticking to your adoption plan, with hindsight we should have done the same, - it must have been really tough seeing other people get BFPs BUT this is just such a fabulous result - hey & no stretch marks or slack vag muscles!!!!  

I bet the SWs probably have someone lined up for you asap - you're fab & we love you!

I also reckon that, like I've told my M&D, your kids will turn round to you one day & say "We couldn't have chosen better parents ourselves".



Congrats too to the lovely Jilly!  Your icsi will soon whizz round!

Julie - great thinking about the blood test!!! Why should you be there & see the silly cow bask in all her fake glory!  Grrr...
So pleased your ovs are groaning!!  Mine were painful & I only had 4!!

Erica - not long for you either hun!  Good luck!

Struthie - how's the diet going?  Saw a thing on Callanetics where you lose 10 inches by doing a 1hr lesson for 10 weeks!  it was in Edinburhg though! Thought it was almost worth getting a cheap flight up there every week! 

Molly - put your feet up for 5 mins & stop being sooo busy!!!

Holly - glad life is running fairly smoothly - what's going on with the house?

Test day is next Weds for me but I'm pretty certain it's not worked - boobs no longer sore, no implantation bleed, I know, I know, it's too early but i would be totally gobsmacked if I got a BFP.

Anyway, must go, mum is coming round any minute & I'm not dressed!! 


Love to all,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Jess - you are one crazy bird! 
Cheap flight to Edinburgh indeed!
Try and keep positive - I know its hard - not long now mate   

Kim - have a lovely day,hope you don't have long to wait now!
I got in bed last night and I was just dropping off when dh pipes up - what do you think of adoption then,I had told him that you have been approved.
I told him we need to talk - I haven't told him I have emailed social services,they have mailed back with a number to call them on but I'm too scared to just yet!

But what I'm trying to say is that you and Barbarella have inspired me to at least look into it!

Back later


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

KJ -  Message from Charlie 

TOP NEWS 
Congratulations 
Love Charlie xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly - Wohooooooooo  welcome aboard the ICSI rollercoaster. I've been waiting for you for ages  So pleased that yesterday went so well & that you got the tx & dates etc that you wanted. January will be here before you know it. Looking forward to kicking your  sorry I mean supporting you. Hope to get back on before 5pm & tell our pram story  but must go & catch up first having been out the office for a couple of hours. Only trying to stay on top of things because I know I'm about to be off for a few days  
Starr - Gutter?         
Julie - Good to hear jabs are going ok  Hope Angel is ok, sending her lots of   for next Thursday. 
KJ -         
Molly -  sweetheart, hope you're ok  
Jess - QUOTE "I'm pretty sure it's not worked"     you can stop that right now lady (& I use that term loosely  ) NO I repeat  negative thoughts/ideas/words. The thread is on a roll of fantastic news & you will keep it going      
Holly - How are you hun? Will pm you before I leave at 5pm hopefully. Thank you very much for good luck message  

Big  to all not mentioned. Scan went ok today, 10 follies 10-15mm plus 4 smaller ones. Just as I thought rescan on Mon & then ec Weds or Fri depending on Mon results. I still say Weds 

Have a good weekend all.

Erica.xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Brill news Erica on the follies, well done. Looking good xxxx


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

OK so I'm a day late and I can't do fancy writing but I just wanted to say

GO KJ, MIKE & CALEB. WHAT FAB NEWS!!!!!!!         

I'll tell Gracie just as soon as she wakes up. I'm made up for you all I really am and some lucky child out there will be too.

Big hugs and kisses

Cathy


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ah thanks Cathy  lovely to see you posting..we all miss you 
we're just off out for more bubbles with my friend who also got approved yesterday for a 2nd child   double celebartion and more headaches  probably 
had a lovely afternoon at the beach..beautiful and sunny  think i need to take Caleb to dog swimming trials or something, he's totally obsessed with the sea, and as a result he's totally knackered now..which is good as he's having the evening in alone with his bone...

laters all
Cathy, will call you over the weekend hun 

kj x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Helloo All

Well the good news keeps coming... got a 2nd interview next friday!!!  This time in Walsall !! (hmm think it's part of the process... how far will you go eh!)  I'm really chuffed!!

Erika it's your brain in the gutter not you!! its a phrase we ! No offence honey   

Cathy it's lovely to see you... Hope Gracie enjoyed the good news!

Jess BE POSITIVE!!!!! It's not over till she's singing!

Love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

KJ - CONGRATULATIONS 
I am so pleased for you and DH. You were one of the first people I met when I joined FF and although I haven't posted on this thread I have been reading it and keeping up with the news.

Congratulations again and somewhere out there is a very lucky little boy or girl.

Love N. Lass X


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Starr, just sneaked on to see if any news from you, well done sweetie, wow Walsall they don't do things by arth, good luck my sweet x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all,

Have not read back, hope you are all OK, just wanted to say...

*  CONGRATULATIONS KJ *​


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ooh starr how exciting, well done you, I'm glad thurs was worth all the effort and deceit   at having to go to Walsall tho!!

kj x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Just popped in to say congratulations KJ !!!  on getting approved for adoption - just heard through Candy's post and that's such fantastic news, so pleased for you. You've always been around since I joined FF 2 years ago and are so generous with your good wishes and congratulations for everyone so it's fantastic that it's YOU getting the congratulations this time 
xxx Morgan


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=70778.0

/waves to Morgan


----------

